# Audio / Video >  Nedaudz no vēstures: BRIG-001C

## Vitalii

Nedaudz aizkaitināja sludinājuma teksts iekš ( SS.lv )
 >>   Усилитель Бриг 001 Стерео (1987 год), один из лучших советских усилителей, производство ЛОМО...( SS.lv sludinājuma sadaļa_pārdod pastiprinātāju)

    Intereses pēc parakņājos pa Krievijas arhīviem un nedaudz - of'topiks

 - Tātad, BRIG-001C ir ražots divās dažādās rupnīcās...!??
    .................................................................
    Ko par šo tēmu var sacīt Specjuki...*Jon, tornislv,Reineke Fuchs* 

 >>  1. Кировский завод ''*Ладога*'' основан в 1965 году и входил в Ленинградское ПТО ''Водтрансприбор'' ОАО завод ''Ладога'' 
           - Место расположения - Ленинградская обл. г. *Кировск*, ул. Северная-1
           - ус.  *БРИГ-001С*, *БРИГ-У-001С*, *БРИГ100У-001С*

      2. Ленинградский завод ''Водтрансприбор'', основан в июне 1933 г.
          - ОКБ с 1946 г.,ОКБ-206 ЦНИИ ''Морфизприбор''
          Завод Nr.206 НКСП, МСП Государственное предприятие ''Водтрансприбор'' в 1973-1991 в НПО Океанприбор, 1993 - ОАО '' Водтрансприбор''
          197342 г. Санк-Петербург ( до 1989 - Ленинград ул. Сердобольская - 64 )
          - Ус. *БРИГ-001*, *БРИГ-001-1*, *БРИГ У-001С*

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Pareizākais tapa *šeit*!

----------


## Jon

Vai spečuks vajadzīgs - informācijas papilnam:
http://www.aml.nm.ru/brig.htm#brig
http://www.shabad.ru/aml/Stalker.htm
un vispār - parakņājieties paši, te vēl kas labs var atrasties:
http://www.aml.nm.ru/articles/articles.htm

----------


## jankus

Par tiem SS sludinājumiem bieži var nedaudz pasmaidīt. 
Piemēram, kas uzreiz prātā nāk; Viens pirms laiciņa pārdeva RRR U7111 pastiprinātāju, kam laikam bija nomainīti gala pakāpe- pārdevējs tā lepni paziņoja, ka tas pastūzis velk uz 2kW jaudas, vai arī redzēts, kur pārdod tumbas ar izbakstītām pīkstuļu diafragmām ar komentāru "ideālā stāvoklī", vai arī "High End" pastiprinātājs Nad C315.  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Par tiem SS sludinājumiem bieži var nedaudz pasmaidīt. 
> ...Viens pirms laiciņa pārdeva RRR U7111 pastiprinātāju, kam bija nomainīti gala pakāpe - pārdevējs tā lepni paziņoja, ka tas pastūzis velk uz 2kW jaudas


  nu ko lai piebilst, tā iet kad zālīti sapīpējas...
 Viss dubultojas, vai šai gadijuma 10X palielinājums.

----------


## R3naro

Paskataties U7111 sludinājums.Lielākā daļa ir ar 4 kanāliem..nemaz nezināju ka tādi arī eksistē..   ::

----------


## tornislv

Offtopiks: savulaik, pa Maskavu dzīvojoties un disenes spēlējot uz Brigiem (nekā cita nebija), kaut kā uzmanību zavodam nepievērsām. Ko pa arodbiedrības - komjaunatnes blata līniju varēja dabūt, to arī brūķēja.

Offtopiks #2. Ir viens puisis, kas ved no eBay.de iekšā un tirgo 80to gadu otrās puses un 90to sākuma pastiprinātājus (reklama.lv). Cenas ir tādas, kādas nu ir, nav mans bizness, bet nu jaudas apraksts tur ir debesīs - tur jebkas tiek pasniegts ar jaudu 2 x 250   ::  
Man kā reizi ir 1978 gada Technics 7300tais pārdodams, ideālā stāvoklī, tikko no Vācijas, servisa grāmatiņa, 2 x 120W   ::

----------


## Friidis

> Offtopiks: savulaik, pa Maskavu dzīvojoties un disenes spēlējot uz Brigiem (nekā cita nebija), kaut kā uzmanību zavodam nepievērsām. Ko pa arodbiedrības - komjaunatnes blata līniju varēja dabūt, to arī brūķēja.
> 
> Offtopiks #2. Ir viens puisis, kas ved no eBay.de iekšā un tirgo 80to gadu otrās puses un 90to sākuma pastiprinātājus (reklama.lv). Cenas ir tādas, kādas nu ir, nav mans bizness, bet nu jaudas apraksts tur ir debesīs - tur jebkas tiek pasniegts ar jaudu 2 x 250   
> Man kā reizi ir 1978 gada Technics 7300tais pārdodams, ideālā stāvoklī, tikko no Vācijas, servisa grāmatiņa, 2 x 120W


 
Es viņam joka pēc piezvanīju un apjautājos, kur šams ņem tik lielas jaudas.
Atbildēja, ka "pareizie speči" tās iegūst, dalot uz pusi no tīkla patērējamo jaudu, ko redz uz aizmugures  paneļa "tabličkas".
Tātad prasts tirgonis bez dajebkādas tehniskās sajēgas... ::

----------


## Zigis

Savukārt tas, kurš  no U7111 2kW izspiež, droši vien "tabličku" nevis uz pusi dala, bet koeficientu lieto, kas neapšaubāmi, ir progresīvāk no mārketinga viedokļa.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, man labāk no nulles patīk izgatavot, pašam viens vecais ukucis koka stāv uz rekonstrukciju - atvēru, ieraudzīju tos putekļus un iekšējo izkārtojumu - nevaru saņemties pieķerties....vajadzētu visus elektrolītus nomainīt, korpusu noslīpēt, nolakot, počus nomainīt, iztīrīt...bet nevaru saņemties pieķerties....ziemā varbūt....izskatās ka dezis nav un sačakarēts ar nav pārāk...Brigu ar gribētu...bet tikai veco.

----------


## kaspich

savulaik UKU parbuuveeju sekojoshi:
izeju un pirmsizju [KT807] aaraa;
izejaa KT825/KT827;
tembru bloka OP sajuudzu kopa ar jaudas galu [lai lielaaks kopeejais pastiprinaajums/normaala oooc sanaak].
nuu, peec shaadas paarbuuuves sajuta bija.. tiem laikiem dereeja, 3..4gab. skolas disenee grabinaaja 8gab.S90 uz nebeedu  ::

----------


## osscar

šitie krievu darlingtonu pāri ? barokli modificēji ? nē man slinkums ar viņa pārbūvi ņemties - toreiz bija citi  laiki..deficīts ut.t. - aparatūras specs bija zelta vērtē ! piķis ripoja.

----------


## kaspich

> šitie krievu darlingtonu pāri ? barokli modificēji ? nē man slinkums ar viņa pārbūvi ņemties - toreiz bija citi  laiki..deficīts ut.t. - aparatūras specs bija zelta vērtē ! piķis ripoja.


 cik atceros, nee, nemodificeeju..

nu, nav veerts.. es taapeec arii vairs ne uz kaadiem brigiem neskatos.. ko tur vairs fanot - aktiivie elementi visi suudi, par pogaam, sleeedziem nerunaajot.. trafs? da pat trafs ir aizvakardiena, par barotaja filtru nerunaajot.. 
vnk taas nianses jau baigi mana. pagrozi taadu brig cherkstoshu poci. un tad - normaalu kapitaalistu razhojumu. un brig iet atpuutaa..
un, lai man atvaino Radiotehnikas/Orbiitas konstruktori [varbuut kaads te grozaas] - taadus murgus kaa vinji bija sadariijushi.. nu, tur ar lineaalu pa pirkstiem.. pat sheemas nokopeet nejeedza..  :: 

es tikai paaris tupaakos piemeerus:
in selektoram ieejaas nav ne to cto aizsardziibas pret statiku/paarspriegumu, bet pat ieejas pretestiibu. a preampa pretestiiba ap 1mohm. tb, slaapeeshana [ja kaada cita ieeja nenoseedina signaalu].. 80..100db vietaa kaadi 30..30 labi ja;
tembru bloka OPampu ieeju/korekcijas R megaomos.. nee, skaidrs - nokopeejushi sheemu no jfet OPampu bloka 1:1, bet ielikushi 157ud2 ar bipolaarajie iekshaa. THD uzreiz kaads 1%..
jaudas gals arii, skjiet, vecajaas versijaas - ar dazhaadu pastiprinaajumu [bez oooc] pa pleciem..
u.t.t., utjpr..

----------


## osscar

Brigam jau bija diskrētais pocis ? un izejas ar bija dažādās versijās - kavzi un parastai komp. (vēlākiem modeļiem) - tad vecie diskrētie, jaunāki ar opampiem.
Ukucis jau klasiskais kvazi, neesmu gan testējis, bet aceros vecie meistari stāstīja, ka jamam izejnieki liedoja ar 20Khz taisnstūri...Maniem vefiem, cik testēju ar 20Khz - izejas nelidoja. IMHO, šos var ņemt kā vēstures liecību - kolekcijai, nevis ikdienas lietošanai.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nebūs vis Tev taisnība par Brig pastiprinātaju. Laikam jau neesi rokā turējis  ::  . Brigā nav potrnciometri, bet daudzpakāpju slēdži un nu neesmu gan esdzirdējis, ka tie čarkstetu. Montāža arī veikta perfekti un daudz kvalitatīvāk par "modernajiem" ķīnas ražojumiem.Ja esi kādu septiņdesmito gadu rietumu ražojumu remontējis, tad Brigs izpildījumā nu noteikti "ieliek" lielākajai daļai . Jā, deviņdesmito gadu sākuma daudzi pastiprinātāji pasaulē ir labāki, bet tie jau ir stereo pastiprinātāju ziedulaiki. Tālāk  sākās skaņu tehnikas degradācija ar visādiem daudzkanālu resīveriem, plastmasas tumbām un ķīniešu jaudas mērijumiem  ::  Es jau nesaku, ka Brigs ir nez kāds tur HI-END aparāts, bet arī mūsdienās to nav kauns remontēt. To gan nevar teikt par RRR ražojumiem, no kuriem nu nevienu nevar nosaukt par labu. Tagad  te jaunie džeki var sprēgāt, ka Brigā sū** tranzistori, bet ja paši būtu piedzīvojuši tos laikus, tad saprastu, ka Brigs ir ģeneāls izstrādājums no vienkārši briesmīgas detaļu bāzes. Visādā ziņā Brigs skan labāk par mūsdienu stulbajiem resīveriem ar nez cik tur bezjēgā pielēgtiem plastmasas pļerdakiem priekša un pakaļā  ::  . Nemaz nerunājot par D klases pastiprinātājiem,kuriem līdz Brig skanējumam kā līdz mēnesim. Nu jā, ko nu es te muldu, tagad jau skaņas kvalitāti jaunatne mēra tikai basa daudzumā un liels subs kalpo kā krāniņa pagarinātājs  ::  .

----------


## osscar

ja nemaldos brigi bija ar roku lodēti + lodētāja autogrāfs.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, vot, palieto taadu brigu  ::  tie daudzpakaapju pot*&^(^(*^ jau sen ir taa nooksideejushies, ka.. ok, ar dzeesgumiju var chakareeties, bet nu..
brig taapat ir ne jau nu RU inzhenieku jaunrade - copy/paste [ok, no taa laika normaaliem ampiem]..
es neko iipashu tur nesaskatu.. varbuut esmu paaraak labu tehniku redzeejis, varbuut.. hvz..
tajaa laikaa, kad bija taa brigu eera, es darba pienakumu ietvaros remonteeju crownus, qsc, labgruppenus, u.c. uz to fona tas brig.. jaa, kaadrez korpuss patika, bet tas arii viss..

p.s. par D klasi - da nekaa cita jau virs nav..  ::  pilniigs murgs.. bet, cilveeki klausaas, un kaa mees uzzinam, pat Tripath konstruktori 'skan'  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu par tiem basiem ar taisnība - kaut vai murgainie logitech - 100W subs pannas izmērā un 1w pīkstuļi  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, kur tad Tu Latvijā ņēmi ap 1980 gadu "crownus, qsc, labgruppenus, u.c"? Tai laikā labi ja varēja čehu Teslu vai friču vermona dabūt. Nē, nu bija daži ārzemju profesionāli verķi filharmonijā un Melodijas studiā, bet tos varēja uz vienas rokas pirkstiem saskaitīt. Brigs nav kopēts ne no viena rietumu pastiprinātāja !!!!! Ja vari pierādīt pretējo, tad lūdzu shēmu studijā.
Nu vajag bišku orientēties krievu tehnika lai ko runātu. Skaidrs, ka lielākā daļa sadzīves tehnika tika" nospiesta", bet ne Brigs.Estiešam neesmu baigais Brigu fans un neaizstāvu to kā nez kādu superklases pastiprinātaju, bet labākais krievu pastiprinātājs tas bija un, septiņdesmito gadu beigās, jau nu noteikti.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, kur tad Tu Latvijā ņēmi ap 1980 gadu "crownus, qsc, labgruppenus, u.c"? Tai laikā labi ja varēja čehu Teslu vai friču vermona dabūt. Nē, nu bija daži ārzemju profesionāli verķi filharmonijā un Melodijas studiā, bet tos varēja uz vienas rokas pirkstiem saskaitīt. Brigs nav kopēts ne no viena rietumu pastiprinātāja !!!!! Ja vari pierādīt pretējo, tad lūdzu shēmu studijā.
> Nu vajag bišku orientēties krievu tehnika lai ko runātu. Skaidrs, ka lielākā daļa sadzīves tehnika tika" nospiesta", bet ne Brigs.Estiešam neesmu baigais Brigu fans un neaizstāvu to kā nez kādu superklases pastiprinātaju, bet labākais krievu pastiprinātājs tas bija un, septiņdesmito gadu beigās, jau nu noteikti.


 pirmkaart jau brigam bija vairaakas paaudzes.
otrkaart, reaali brigu dabuut vareeja 90to saakumaa, liidz tam - varbuut kaadi partijas kadru radi..
treshkaart - paraadi kaadu inovatiivu risinaajumu. 

nee, es saprotu, ka, neredzot neko saldaaku par burkaanu, un atsaucot atminjaa 30 gadus vecu pagaatni, var sapnjot.
tajaa laikaa tika spiests VISS. bez iznjeemuma. sore, es tagad laiku neteereshu, lai to pieraadiitu.. nosauc kaut vienu iemeslu, lai es saspringtu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich NEKAD nav nevienu reālu piemēru no savas daiļrades "ienesis studijā"un uz Didža jautājumu par to, kur tad tos labos daiktus remontēja, arī "aizmirsa" atbildēt. Toties kritiku par visu un visiem mēs esam dzirdējuši biezā slānī.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich NEKAD nav nevienu reālu piemēru no savas daiļrades "ienesis studijā"un uz Didža jautājumu par to, kur tad tos labos daiktus remontēja, arī "aizmirsa" atbildēt. Toties kritiku par visu un visiem mēs esam dzirdējuši biezā slānī.


 
nemaniiju, ka vinju intereseetu, kur remonteeju  :: 
paarlasi veelreiz vinja postu. ja Tevi TAS interesee - eksistee arii PM  :: 

par piemeeriem.. nemanu, ka kaadu te baigi intereseetu. jeb kaas speetu ko noveerteet. te visi ir gudri dirst pa tuksho - ieliku paaris PILNIIGU dumiibu postus - klusums  :: 

atskjiriibaa no cietim [atvainojos] aptuveniem tuksmuldeetajaiem es katraa gadiijumaa piedaavaaju KONKREETUS risinaajumus, jeb ielieku KONKREETUS grafikus/atteelus. nav mans PIENAAKUMS likt konkreetas sheemas, mani intereseetu ideju apsprieshana. bet, ar to te nesokas  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ...es vairs ne uz kaadiem brigiem neskatos.. ko tur vairs fanot - *aktiivie elementi visi suudi*, par pogaam, sleeedziem nerunaajot.. trafs? da pat trafs ir aizvakardiena, par barotaja filtru nerunaajot.. 
> ...pagrozi taadu brig cherkstoshu poci. un tad - normaalu kapitaalistu razhojumu. un brig iet atpuutaa...


  >> veidojas emocijas - cilvēks Brigu rokās nav turējis, bet lej, lej lejamo.
 papēti Briga tehnisko _risinājumu tam laikam_ ( elektroshema, _mehāniskais izpildijums_), Radiotehnikas Brīnumi vienkārši nobāl Briga priekšā.  
 Rietumi, rietumi...nesaku ka nebij labi izstrādājumi. Tik *nesamērīgi* augstās cenās tas viss maksāja!

----------


## osscar

Nevajag sākt atkal kašķi  ::  Dzīvosim draudzīgi. Man ļoti patīk draudzīgi forumi, kaut biedriem ir dažādi zināšanu līmeņi. Skaidrs ,ka viss palielam ir vienāds daudzos ampos, kāda daļa no viena, kāda no otra....kaut kāds mix, ja sāks visu uzlabot -tad beigās visi ampi būs vienādi. Es saprotu kāpēc daudzi ārzemēs fano par Passu (pašam arī tīk viņa kreativitāte) - jams salaboja par velti transportējot salauztu (Aleph sērijas liekas) ampu vienam, kurš jau sabēdājies bija ielicis to ebajā pa 1000usd....tāpat aktīvākie DIY fani saņem kādu pārsteigumu - dārgos jaunās paaudzes Fetus, vai korpusu ar PCB un radiatoriem....kas jau vien ir vērte. Vai Pass personīgi piemet 200USD vienam Serbu DIY modificētājam biļetei lai tas tiek uz USA ikgadējo DIY festivālu, tur savukārt kāds dabū jaudīgu toroidu  vai citu detaļu. Tā ir attieksme. Un Passa shēmas ar savu oriģinalitāti ir interesantas, nupat redzēju jamais piešķīlis jaudas pastūzi uz 1000 mazjaudas Jfetiem  ::  sola atrādīt 30.oktobra pasākumā....un nekad neliedz padomu forumā pat iesācējiem...Tāpat visiem izsūta novelcenes ko uz diy verķiem likt...
Ja neviens nepamācīs, kaut ko neieteiks -nebūs attīstības.
Papētīju uz ātro briga shēmu, nu ir jau biku progresīvāka par tā laika parastajām shēmām - stabilitroni ieejas kaskādē, kaskodes draiveriem, kādas bija detaļas toreiz pieejamas no tādām ar štukoja.Ir jau ru ārēs redzēti brigi uz importa traņiem...
Lai sāktu kaut ko uzlabot - vajag kādu pamat shēmu...es vēl nejūtos tik stiprs lai no nulles kaut ko jaunu radītu.

----------


## JDat

mani interesē qsc un crown. Pasaki kur remontēji šos? Man ir kanāli kā pārbaudīt tavus vārdus.

----------


## kaspich

> ...es vairs ne uz kaadiem brigiem neskatos.. ko tur vairs fanot - *aktiivie elementi visi suudi*, par pogaam, sleeedziem nerunaajot.. trafs? da pat trafs ir aizvakardiena, par barotaja filtru nerunaajot.. 
> ...pagrozi taadu brig cherkstoshu poci. un tad - normaalu kapitaalistu razhojumu. un brig iet atpuutaa...
> 
> 
>   >> veidojas emocijas - cilvēks Brigu rokās nav turējis, bet lej, lej lejamo.
>  papēti Briga tehnisko _risinājumu tam laikam_ ( elektroshema, _mehāniskais izpildijums_), Radiotehnikas Brīnumi vienkārši nobāl Briga priekšā.  
>  Rietumi, rietumi...nesaku ka nebij labi izstrādājumi. Tik *nesamērīgi* augstās cenās tas viss maksāja!


 ZAJEB^LJI, praktikanti!

tureejis/ne tureejis.
HU& Tu zini, ko esmu tureejis.

es nemeegjinu salidzinaat ar Radiotehniku, savas domas par vinju izstraadem izteicu. un ar prieku parunaatu ar kaadu no to produktu 'konstruktoriem'.
tam laikam...

LAIKS IET UZ PRIEKSHU. seezhot savaa suunu ciemaa, sajuusminoties par Brig, un veidojot sheemas uz TDA 2003.. nekas arii nemainiisies..

----------


## osscar

piekrītu, bet lai darbotos,vajag tomēr biku naudiņu, nav jau vairs tādi radio pulciņi kur jauno moderno detaļu kastes pieejams...

----------


## kaspich

> mani interesē qsc un crown. Pasaki kur remontēji šos? Man ir kanāli kā pārbaudīt tavus vārdus.


 
davai, daram taa - ja mani vaardi izraadiisies patiesi, par manis teiktaa apsjaubiishanu [ok, esmu sasaapeets] sheit publiski atvainosies. boldaa. der?

p.s. elementaaras cienjas izpausme - uzrunaajamo personu ar LIELO burtu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nevajag sākt atkal kašķi  Dzīvosim draudzīgi. Man ļoti patīk draudzīgi forumi, kaut biedriem ir dažādi zināšanu līmeņi. Skaidrs ,ka viss palielam ir vienāds daudzos ampos, kāda daļa no viena, kāda no otra....kaut kāds mix, ja sāks visu uzlabot -tad beigās visi ampi būs vienādi. Es saprotu kāpēc daudzi ārzemēs fano par Passu (pašam arī tīk viņa kreativitāte) - jams salaboja par velti transportējot salauztu (Aleph sērijas liekas) ampu vienam, kurš jau sabēdājies bija ielicis to ebajā pa 1000usd....tāpat aktīvākie DIY fani saņem kādu pārsteigumu - dārgos jaunās paaudzes Fetus, vai korpusu ar PCB un radiatoriem....kas jau vien ir vērte. Vai Pass personīgi piemet 200USD vienam Serbu DIY modificētājam biļetei lai tas tiek uz USA ikgadējo DIY festivālu, tur savukārt kāds dabū jaudīgu toroidu  vai citu detaļu. Tā ir attieksme. Un Passa shēmas ar savu oriģinalitāti ir interesantas, nupat redzēju jamais piešķīlis jaudas pastūzi uz 1000 mazjaudas Jfetiem  sola atrādīt 30.oktobra pasākumā....un nekad neliedz padomu forumā pat iesācējiem...Tāpat visiem izsūta novelcenes ko uz diy verķiem likt...
> Ja neviens nepamācīs, kaut ko neieteiks -nebūs attīstības.
> Papētīju uz ātro briga shēmu, nu ir jau biku progresīvāka par tā laika parastajām shēmām - stabilitroni ieejas kaskādē, kaskodes draiveriem, kādas bija detaļas toreiz pieejamas no tādām ar štukoja.Ir jau ru ārēs redzēti brigi uz importa traņiem...
> Lai sāktu kaut ko uzlabot - vajag kādu pamat shēmu...es vēl nejūtos tik stiprs lai no nulles kaut ko jaunu radītu.


 
visu cienju Passam par vinja attieksmi. tas ir paartikushas valsta paartikusha indiviida rezultaats. es, diemzheel, nevaru atljauties 24h dienaa veltiit apmaaciibai - es vnk nospraagshu badaa. un puse laika aizies, pieraadot kaut ko..
nu, man arii patiik izaicinaajumi..
peedejo reizi, kad vareju vairaka laika atljauties, upgreidoju qsc ampu.
sho ampu bija remonteejushi vairaakos kantoros, diemzheel, nesekmiigi, beigaas atzina par nelabojamu, izteica pilniigi dumas versijas par probleemu..
es ne tikai remonteu, bet paarbuuveeju impulsnieku/barotaaju. es vnk nemaaku reklameeties, varbuut vnk neuzskatu to par nepiecieshamu  ::

----------


## osscar

Tā jau ir... pārāk mazi esam. Kaut vai paskaties kā cilvēks mokās blakus topikā pārdodams LM plates...nu kurš būvēs LM par 60 Ls....detaļās...neviens. Tev taisnība. Tas tavs saremontētais amps, cik sapratu ir PRO līmeņa, tādus jau mājas jūzeriem nevajag. Mājās jau kaut ko vienkāršāku un labi skanošu vajag. Jau teicu ja Kāds LV gudrais prāts ieteiktu labu savu shēmu - uzbūvētu nepažēlotu pat 100Ls  ::  Labi tak atbalstīt savējos.

----------


## JDat

Atvaino par mazo burtu. No mobīlā drukāju. Atvainoties nav grūti tik pasaki par ko. Zināšanas ir (nezinu mirstīgos smaart lietotājus, tikai pro lietotājus). Nez ar ko aizvainoju tev. Es remomtēju crown šobrīt. No MA izvairos. Jaunos gan vajag labot. Qsc arī laboju, ja atnes, bet principā qsc tagad ir ddff pārziņā. Kā tu tiki pie qsc un crown?

----------


## osscar

Kaspich, pasaki vai vari kaut ko ar šiem saštukot > ? ir man tādi un ir viena shēma uz šiem, bet tur baroklis vien velk pie 3 ciparu skaitļa....ja vari ko ne A klases piedāvāt uz šiem, kaut modificētu ala F5 vai to simetrisko ko iepriekš aplūkojām uz IRFP....apņemos salodēt un visiem būs interesanti  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ZAJEB^LJI, praktikanti!
> ...tureejis/ne tureejis.
> HU& Tu zini, ko esmu tureejis.
> 
> es nemeegjinu salidzinaat ar Radiotehniku, savas domas par vinju izstraadem izteicu. un ar prieku parunaatu ar kaadu no to produktu 'konstruktoriem'.
> tam laikam...


 



> davai...davai...
> p.s. elementaaras cienjas izpausme - uzrunaajamo personu ar LIELO burtu .


  >> Kautkā nemanās tā kultūra no Jūsu puses.

----------


## Jon

Apskatieties vēlreiz, kur šis "Brig" tapa - tā bija un ir militāristu ražotne. Cenā tas bija tik divreiz dārgāks par "UKU-020", bet izpildījums atsķīrās tā, ka tie varētu būt taisīti uz dažādām planētām. Popovenes  plates no sūdīga getinaksa, kam celiņi lec nost, pretī - biezas stikla tekstolīta plāksnes ar pamatīgiem alvotiem celiņiem. Ap lodspaili vads aptīts, kārtīgi nolodēts un vēl nolakots... Reiz "ukucis" trāpījās ar auksto lodējumu pie trafa. Paņēmu pinceti un vēl septiņus vadus bez pūlēm atrāvu nost... Utt. utml. Tas apmēram tā, kā salīdzināt Rolls-Royce ar Moskviču. Shēma, protams, nav mucā sēžot izgudrota - daži KB pamanījās izķidāt kādu Marantz vai Quad un idejas pasmelties. "Briga" dizains - klasisks tā laika Marantz; pa gabalu neatšķirsi. Ar dabūšanu - nekādu problēmu - 1977. gadā brīvi nopirku veikalā par 625,- rubļiem. Tas sanāca kādas 3-4 padomju inženierīša algas toreiz... Tāpēc, lai arī pastāvīgi plauktā nestāvēja, bet dabūjams bija.
Offtopikam - mazpilsētas kultūras nama vai lauku klubiņa ballītes apskaņošanai pilnīgi pietika ar viena vienīga "Brig" 30 watiem kanālā uz 8 omu kastēm (2 gab. 4A-32 paralēli; apm. 98 dB @ 1 W). Tāpat priekš mājas ar 50 W uz 35AS arī bija pilnīgi pietiekami. Protams, uz mana "veterāna" jau sen nav DIN džeku, tie aizstāti ar kārtīgiem RCA. Tāpat izejas ieguvušas skrūvējamās klemmes. Par kārtu esmu samazinājis ieejas pretestību. Vēl dažas blusas izķertas, atlikusī vājā vieta - relejs ar švakiem kontaktiem izejā. Lai arī tiek reti ieslēgts, vecais cīņu biedrs joprojām ierindā   ::  .

----------


## osscar

NU šad tad jau jāieslēdz - saka , ka elektrolīti ātrāk nokalpo ja dīkstāve.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, pasaki vai vari kaut ko ar šiem saštukot > ? ir man tādi un ir viena shēma uz šiem, bet tur baroklis vien velk pie 3 ciparu skaitļa....ja vari ko ne A klases piedāvāt uz šiem, kaut modificētu ala F5 vai to simetrisko ko iepriekš aplūkojām uz IRFP....apņemos salodēt un visiem būs interesanti


 Tev tak pliiti nevajagot :P
padomaashu, ko es dariitu  ::

----------


## JDat

par crown un qsc izklausās ticami. Nākošnedēļ noskaidrošu dažas nianses un tad arī *bold* varēs likt.

----------


## kaspich

> par crown un qsc izklausās ticami. Nākošnedēļ noskaidrošu dažas nianses un tad arī *bold* varēs likt.


 var redzeet, ka esi jauns un bez sajeegas atseviskjaas dziives pamatjomaas.  :: 
kas TU taads esi, lai te mani baigi veertetu, nianses noskaidrotu? ja esi kruts dzeks, nianses noskaidro 5min laikaa.
ja jaagaida pirmdiena.. nu, tad kaa tur bija - nje na togo pisku podnjal..  :: 
atvainojos par zhargonu..

K

----------


## JDat

ir tāda lieta kā privātā dzīve. Kāda mārrutka pēc kolēģus par figņām traucēt? Pie tam tādā stundā. Vot tev i kultūra.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ir tāda lieta kā privātā dzīve. Kāda mārrutka pēc kolēģus par figņām traucēt? Pie tam tādā stundā. Vot tev i kultūra.


 nu, vnk aptuveni skaidrs Tavs statuss hierarhijaa..
bet, Tev top piedotas visas dumiibas, jo jauniiba savienojumaa ar veseliigu paspontu devu ir neracionaala padarishana. bet uz prieksdienaam - ja kas interesee, ievaac info. bet, nemeegjini noraadiit citiem vinju vietu, 'paarbaudot'. var suudiigi beigties..  ::

----------


## JDat

izklausās pēc jz draudiem. Neba es vienigai pontotājs forumā.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> izklausās pēc jz draudiem. Neba es vienigai pontotājs forumā.


  ::  nu ja! ved pie dziivniecinjiem un putninjiem uz mezhu..  :: 

redz, kameer Tu te noskaidro patiesiibu, Tavs koleegjis tikko uzzvanija, teica, ka baudot D klasi pa 1.5K, un skanot tiiri labi subu diapazonaa..  ::

----------


## JDat

vispār skatos disovery sc un priecājos ka 5diena klāt. Ko tur skaidrot tagad? Serviss vienmēr ir zemāks hierarhijā ne kā tirdzniecība. Lai klausās. Netraucēšu. Katrs pavada brīvo laiku kā grib. Uz apakšām D klase der, nenoliegšu.

----------


## osscar

es biju domājis - ka kāds cits ar der. (ne-A)  Tad varētu shēmu apspriest modificēt un tā - ne priekš komerciālas lietošanas   ::   Var jau arī A, tika tur tās problēmas labus dzelžus atrast. Būtu i diskusija par tēmu un process no A - Z cerams...
žēl, ka pazaudēju linku - bija vienā lapā dažādu zināmu un mazāk zināmu brendu PA pastūži testēti ar visām oscilogrammām un citiem mērījumiem...nu dažiem bija gatavās šausmas...

----------


## kaspich

> es biju domājis - ka kāds cits ar der. (ne-A)  Tad varētu shēmu apspriest modificēt un tā - ne priekš komerciālas lietošanas    Var jau arī A, tika tur tās problēmas labus dzelžus atrast. Būtu i diskusija par tēmu un process no A - Z cerams...
> žēl, ka pazaudēju linku - bija vienā lapā dažādu zināmu un mazāk zināmu brendu PA pastūži testēti ar visām oscilogrammām un citiem mērījumiem...nu dažiem bija gatavās šausmas...


 nu, kas man shiem te peec buutiibas nepatiik: pie 0 uz geita vinji ir praktiski valjaa. tas nozimee 2 lietas:
1. nesimetriskas izejas gadiijumaa 'apaksheejajam' vajag pazeminatu pirmsizejas spani, un taa pazushanas gadiijumaa ir suudi;
2. simetrijas [ar 2 trafa tinumiem] gadiijumaa probleema ir abiem pleciem..

----------


## osscar

nu labi, var jau arī uz citiem galiem, traņus jau varu iepirkt arī citus , ka tik risinājums nestandarta. Nav jau tik būtiski, vnk nepatīk ka detaļas bezjēgā mētājas.
Varētu būt kaut kas tāds 30-50W uz 8 omi vai biku vairāk.

----------


## JDat

pro nenozīme super kvalitāti. Tas ir bizness. Zinošs lodāmurs mājās var labāku kvalitāti uzlodēt. Cita lieta kW un stabilitāte pasākumā. Visa dzīve kā kompromiss starp kvalitāti, jaudu, stabilitāti, cenu un vēl sazin ko.

----------


## osscar

zinu, zinu par pro  ::  
Nu vo, tātad būs ko darīt, jo nagi niez ko sabūvēt - Kaspich ar uz front paneļa varam uzrakstīt   ::  
ir man viens 300w plācenis asortimentā uz 2x45 v laikam, bet ar nav būtiski. ir 2 smuki metāla ietvaros zaļi 24V ledi - Kaut kas jau man ir - vajag labu ideju.

----------


## kaspich

> nu labi, var jau arī uz citiem galiem, traņus jau varu iepirkt arī citus , ka tik risinājums nestandarta. Nav jau tik būtiski, vnk nepatīk ka detaļas bezjēgā mētājas.
> Varētu būt kaut kas tāds 30-50W uz 8 omi vai biku vairāk.


 vot, sha pamekleeshu.
ideja bija 'v pomosh radioljubitelju', skjiet, kaadaa 101.izlaidumaa.. maniiu arii patentu [taa laiks gan beidzies]..  ::

----------


## JDat

oskar, zinu ko tev vajag. Radošo lādiņu kaspich burkšķēšanas veidā, kas tevi iedvesmo uz jaunu būvēšanu.  ::

----------


## osscar

var arī tā teikt  ::  patīk man tas process kaut ko pašam veidot, vēl jo vairāk ziema nāk un tad ir tāds tukšais periods vienu laiku, ne copēt var barukt neko...tad kā reiz 4 nedēļās var kaut ko samontēt. Visu laiku jau pētu dažādas shēmas.Bet nav nekas iepaticies, ko gribētos uzražot. Atmeli mani neinteresē, preampi  un toņi ar ne.

----------


## JDat

beztēmai: šodien athlons lodēja vafeli. Man tā parāva uz nostaļģiju ka atcerējos: se neesu vafeli lodējis. Pašam ar sagribējās uz vafeles mcu uzlikt un paķimerēt asm gabalu kompī.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> var arī tā teikt  patīk man tas process kaut ko pašam veidot, vēl jo vairāk ziema nāk un tad ir tāds tukšais periods vienu laiku, ne copēt var barukt neko...tad kā reiz 4 nedēļās var kaut ko samontēt. Visu laiku jau pētu dažādas shēmas.Bet nav nekas iepaticies, ko gribētos uzražot. Atmeli mani neinteresē, preampi  un toņi ar ne.


  ::  nu re!  :: 
neatradu.. riit uzziimeeshu ideju, ja iepatiksies, varees domaat taalaak :P
nupat niknums saak pazust..  ::

----------


## JDat

par ko niknojies, ka tikai tagad pārgāja?

----------


## kaspich

kaadam tachu jaabuut negatiivajam teelam :P
vismaz citiem paraadas tieksme izteikt savu viedokli, saspringt  :: 

ok, par teemu.
reku/sheku ideja:

http://nauchebe.net/2010/05/simmetrichn ... ravleniem/

patents fignja. RU patents, terminjsh beidzies [peec chuja], ja vajadzeetu, pamainiitu pasaakumu taa, ka nepaarkaaptu cilveeka iipashumtiesiibas.
tas, kas man patiik: amps ir PILNIIGI simetrisks, izmantotjot vienaadas struktuuras tranjus.

miinusi:
amps nav tiltojams;
katram kanalam vajag savus baroshanas avotus [tas gan taapat buutu jaataisa];
abi skaljrunja izvadi kaut kur 'peld' pret zemi.

ok, shii sheema, protams, nekam neder, bet man ideja patiik.   :: 

K

p.s. cto to on tam napizd&^ pro tokovoje upravlenije..  ::

----------


## osscar

nu jā, kaut ko tādu varētu, bet uz importa būtu labāk pārmest. Pamēģināšu uzzīmēt spicē  :: 
tād domāju - 814A ar BD140 aizvietot;
361 ar MPS8599 ('vnk, man šo ir padaudz un NPN arī ir- jāsalīdzina sīkāk data šeet))
Izej niekus gan paštukot vajag  ::  Jeb vispār uz lauķiem izveidot ?

----------


## kaspich

> nu jā, kaut ko tādu varētu, bet uz importa būtu labāk pārmest. Pamēģināšu uzzīmēt spicē


 sho te pilniigi noteikti nav veerts ziimeet spicee  :: 
pa shodienu [kad buus briivaaks briidis] uzchikaashu ko ziimeejamaaku  :: 
un, logjiski, ka ar 21.gs komponenteem! ne aju uz kt807/808  ::

----------


## osscar

Tāks, paskatījos trafus - nekas pārdabisks. Varētu tad ņemt katram kanālam savu (būs īsts "audiofilskijs " risnājums - ar labu kanālu atdalīšanu   ::  ) - kādu 150W 2x 24V - tas dotu apm. 33V DC. vai 200w 2x30 V, tas būs attiecīgi vairāk, bet dārgāk. Kondensatori uz šādu V nav nekas pārdabisks - liksim lētos 8x4700 vai vairāk lai mazāks ESR un kondensatoru parametru izkliede kompensējas. Jautājums par tiltiem - tātad parastie kluči, vai ātrās, mīkstās atjaunošanās diodes ? kaut kādu RC va LC filtru liekam ? vai tikai C ? Piemetu korpusus, atradu vienu glītu par sakarīgām naudām - 80mm augstumā - uz šādiem trafiem vajadzētu pietikt (paskatījos ap 45 - ar rezervi - 50mm trafa h). Idejas kūsā, man tas patīk !
paldies Zigim par linku -  šāds keiss 2U ar piegādi ap 45 ls. toties 10mm front panel !   :: 


tāks, šādi budžeta radiatori 187l x 70h x 35 ribas. Tādai jaudai pietiekami.

----------


## kaspich

nu, man domaat: diodes parastaas, kur nav veerts mociities. cita lieta, ka vareetu taisiit taa: tilts, C[kaadi 4700uF], tad R [0.47..1ohm, 10W], tad atkal kaadi 4700uF.
audiofiili dzirdot straujas U izmainjas  :: 
nu, po audiofilski parasti kanalus atdala, da i straavas vaag 2X mazakas no barotaaja.. tas butu ok.

globaalais fail/probleema - katram plecam ir sava oooc. pat ievieshot kaadu kopeejo [ar OP] probleema neatrisinaas.
ok,njemot R ar precizitaati 0.1%, trimmeejot peec K2, kaadus 0.01% mieriigi vareetu dabuut [oooc precizitaati], bet idejiski probleema pastaav. 
deelj taas neprecizitaates pamataa buus papildus K2, un nepieaugs, signaalam samazinoties [shie kroplji buus like lampiniekiem, uz to pusi, varbuut jaauztaisa sleedzis, kas pacelj K2 uz kaadiem 1..2%..  :: 

vieniigi briinos, kaa tas krievs, ar vinju R=5% precizitaate, un  trimmeejot peec Uout=0 [nevis K2], dabuuja zejaa kropljus tikai 0.1%..

----------


## osscar

viņš rakstīja, ka traņus vajag pielasīt - cik sapratu 0.1% ir pie sūdīgākā scenārija, kad traņi ir  neprecīziem strāvas pārvades koef. Ok. gaidu shēmu. Lai varu uzzīmēt un iemest te modeli apspriešanai. ar teorētiskajiem spices parametriem. cik sapratu, tad šādam variantam samērā maz DF koeficients - ap 30 sanāk pie 8 omu slodzes, bet nu tas nav domājams nekas kritisks priekš mājas ampa.

----------


## kaspich

> viņš rakstīja, ka traņus vajag pielasīt - cik sapratu 0.1% ir pie sūdīgākā scenārija, kad traņi ir  neprecīziem strāvas pārvades koef. Ok. gaidu shēmu. Lai varu uzzīmēt un iemest te modeli apspriešanai. ar teorētiskajiem spices parametriem. cik sapratu, tad šādam variantam samērā maz DF koeficients - ap 30 sanāk pie 8 omu slodzes, bet nu tas nav domājams nekas kritisks priekš mājas ampa.


 ne, ne, ne.
tranji vinja gadiijumaa ir jaapielasa, jo ir nieciigs kopeejais pastiprinaajums bez oooc [taas dziljums ir tikai ap 20db, otkuda i Rout=0.3ohm].
te ir cita lieta - arii ar idealiem tranjiem taa probleema paliek.

ja vien neesi iipashu kroplju cieniitaajs, tas DF ir jaadabuu normaa, kroplji lejaa, Rout lejaa.

----------


## osscar

nu traņus pielasīt nebūtu problēmas, jo importam, cik esmu saskāries -  izkliedes nav baigi lielās bipolārajiem.

----------


## kaspich

> nu traņus pielasīt nebūtu problēmas, jo importam, cik esmu saskāries -  izkliedes nav baigi lielās bipolārajiem.


 tas nekaadi nerisina to ooc probleemu  :: 
peec manas sajeegas - apma sheemai jaabuut taadai, lai bez manaamas kvalitaates zuduma dereetu VISI tranji, kuru parametri atbilst datasheet. pielasiishana - mileetaaju variants. jaarisina probleemas, nevis sekas.

----------


## osscar

nu davai, risināsim. Skatīsimies, kas sanāks.

----------


## Didzis

Prieks, ka beidzot pa ģelu sākāt runāt, tikai jauna pastiprinātāja konstruēšanu vajadzētu pārcelt uz jaunu tematu. Tas varētu interesēt arī kādu citu, bet pēc visas šitās lamāšanās neviens normāls cilvēks nelasīs šo sadaļu līdz galam  ::  .
Te temats tomēr bija par veco labo Brigu. Brigs septiņdesmito gadu beigās bija pats dārgākais pastiprinātājs un nemaz nebija baigais deficīts. Pats, kā students, tam apkārt staigāju un siekalu tecināju, jo lieku 600 rubļu nebija. Brigs tai laikā maksāja tik pat dadz kā motocikls Java un ar Brigu meitenes nepavizināsi  ::  . kaspich, Tu jau pareizi saki,ka tehnikas attīstība nestāv uz vietas un nav ko ņemties ar vecām konstrukcijām, bet kur tad ir tie modernie stereo pastiprinātāji, kuri skanētu ievērojami labāk par Brigu? Pilni veikali ar širpodreba resīveriem un lētiem pastiprinātājiem uz mikrenēm.  Tapēc jau tik populari ir internetā pirkt vecus pastiprinātājus un tos restaurēt. Brigs vienkārši pieder pie tās pašas saimes un ir viens no retajiem krievu pastiprinātājiem ar kuru ir vērts ņemties un to remontēt.
kaspich, man tomēr gribas Tev "uzbraukt"(nu dikti te iepriekš sprēgāji) un palūgt paradīt pastiprinātāja shēmu nokuras Brigs nospiests.Par saviem vārdiem ir jāatbild, vai arī te forumā jāatdzīst,ka esi kļūdijies.

----------


## osscar

nu kad kaspičam ir shēma, lai taisa jaunu topiku. Tur arī spriedelēsim.

----------


## kaspich

> Prieks, ka beidzot pa ģelu sākāt runāt, tikai jauna pastiprinātāja konstruēšanu vajadzētu pārcelt uz jaunu tematu. Tas varētu interesēt arī kādu citu, bet pēc visas šitās lamāšanās neviens normāls cilvēks nelasīs šo sadaļu līdz galam  .
> Te temats tomēr bija par veco labo Brigu. Brigs septiņdesmito gadu beigās bija pats dārgākais pastiprinātājs un nemaz nebija baigais deficīts. Pats, kā students, tam apkārt staigāju un siekalu tecināju, jo lieku 600 rubļu nebija. Brigs tai laikā maksāja tik pat dadz kā motocikls Java un ar Brigu meitenes nepavizināsi  . kaspich, Tu jau pareizi saki,ka tehnikas attīstība nestāv uz vietas un nav ko ņemties ar vecām konstrukcijām, bet kur tad ir tie modernie stereo pastiprinātāji, kuri skanētu ievērojami labāk par Brigu? Pilni veikali ar širpodreba resīveriem un lētiem pastiprinātājiem uz mikrenēm.  Tapēc jau tik populari ir internetā pirkt vecus pastiprinātājus un tos restaurēt. Brigs vienkārši pieder pie tās pašas saimes un ir viens no retajiem krievu pastiprinātājiem ar kuru ir vērts ņemties un to remontēt.
> kaspich, man tomēr gribas Tev "uzbraukt"(nu dikti te iepriekš sprēgāji) un palūgt paradīt pastiprinātāja shēmu nokuras Brigs nospiests.Par saviem vārdiem ir jāatbild, vai arī te forumā jāatdzīst,ka esi kļūdijies.


 Didzi, tad man jautaajums - ko Tu saproti ar 'nospieshanu'? liidz detalju numeraacijai?  :: jaa, ir arii taadi gadiijumi, piemeeram,kad Gemini CTO ar visu kompi un sekretaari vienaa naktii paarbeega uz Numark. eerti bija - s/n, spare parts tie pashi.
par teemu - paraadi Brigaa [ir iipashi izejas moduljos] kaadu inovatiivu risinaajumu.  :: 
es atvainojos, bet nemanu.
PSRS tehnologjiskaa attistiiba bija pamatiigi atpalikusi. gan elementu baazes, gan organizatorisko lietu deelj. nebija jau pat normalas intelektuaalaa iipashuma aizsardziibas [patenteeshanas] sisteemas, par kaadu novativitaati var runaat.. 
Didzi, panjem, paskati [arii taa laika] aarzemju ampus, un paraadi to iipasho atskjiriibu.. amps kaa amps [nesaliidzinaat ar RRR].

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā, "nospiešana" ir gan konstrukcijas precīza atkārtošaana, gan precīzi detaļu nomināli atkārtotajā konstrukcijā. Tak tādu piemeru ir lielākajā daļā krievu sadzīves tehnikai. Gam Elektronikas atskaņotāji ir nospiesti viens pret vienu, gan Olimps un Elektronika magnetafoni, gan pirmais Elektronika VM12 videomagnetafons. Tai pat laikā Brigs nav "nospiests". Tā ir Ļihņicka konstrukcija. Jā var jau teikt, ka arī lidmašinas visa pasaulē "nospiestas", jo spārnu konstrukcija tak vienadāka, bet to tak nosaka airodinamikas likumi. Tā pat ir ar zemfrekvences pastiprinātājiem. Nu būs tur līdzīgas konstrukcijas, bet to nevar saukt par "nospiesanu".
Ar intelektuālā īpašuma aizsardzību krieviem viss bija kartībā. Neviens pasaulē neiebilda, ka krievi zog idejas un konstrukcijas. Ko tu daudz iebildīsi, ja pret tevi pavērsti tanku stobri, un gar robežu kurse krievu zemūdenes ar kodolraķetēm   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tieši tā, "nospiešana" ir gan konstrukcijas precīza atkārtošaana, gan precīzi detaļu nomināli atkārtotajā konstrukcijā. Tak tādu piemeru ir lielākajā daļā krievu sadzīves tehnikai. Gam Elektronikas atskaņotāji ir nospiesti viens pret vienu, gan Olimps un Elektronika magnetafoni, gan pirmais Elektronika VM12 videomagnetafons. Tai pat laikā Brigs nav "nospiests". Tā ir Ļihņicka konstrukcija. Jā var jau teikt, ka arī lidmašinas visa pasaulē "nospiestas", jo spārnu konstrukcija tak vienadāka, bet to tak nosaka airodinamikas likumi. Tā pat ir ar zemfrekvences pastiprinātājiem. Nu būs tur līdzīgas konstrukcijas, bet to nevar saukt par "nospiesanu".
> Ar intelektuālā īpašuma aizsardzību krieviem viss bija kartībā. Neviens pasaulē neiebilda, ka krievi zog idejas un konstrukcijas. Ko tu daudz iebildīsi, ja pret tevi pavērsti tanku stobri, un gar robežu kurse krievu zemūdenes ar kodolraķetēm


 
par intelektuaalo iipashumu - nesaprati. krievi spieda da jebko, bet deelj atpaliciibas it visaa - nebija konkurenti/aktuaali Rietumu pasaulei. kam vinjiem krievu moskvichi  :: 
es runaaju par krievu inzhenieru intelektuaalaa iipashuma aizsargaashanu.
par nospieshanu - tur nu tas ir Tavs personiigais viedoklis. likumdoshana domaa savaadaak  ::

----------


## JDat

atgriežoties pie tēmas. Kur pierādījumi par briga nospiešanu?

----------


## kaspich

> atgriežoties pie tēmas. Kur pierādījumi par briga nospiešanu?


 
pag, davai vienojamies.
kad es ieleiku kaadu savu ideju, visi [arii brig aizstaavji] vienotaa frontee saak chivinaat, ka tas ir bijis/nospiests, neskatoties uz to, ka patentpilnvarotie+eksperti uzskata savaadaak.
tagad visi aizstaav Brig.

Jdat, ja esi gatavs apmaksaat manu laiku, es Tev paraadiishu/pieraadiishu. ja nee.. sore, tas ir mans viedoklis ar konkreetu pamatojumu.
pieraadi, ka neesi gejs, kosmonauts, kamielis, da vienalga kas  :: 
ja Tu rubiitu fisku, buutu sen paraadiijis kaadu inovatiivu risinaajumu Brigaa, jeb arii piekritits man - taadu nav. bet, Tu jau arii tikai tukshi muldi..

----------


## JDat

nez kapēc man jāmaksā par tava laika tērēšanu? Pats tu tērē savu laiku forumā un netā, pats arī atbildi par to. Ja jau par nospiešanu, tad kāda inovācija ir iekš crown xls ampa? Klasisks amps. Tātad saskaņā ar tavu teoriju nospiests, jo tur nav inovāciju?

----------


## kaspich

> nez kapēc man jāmaksā par tava laika tērēšanu? Pats tu tērē savu laiku forumā un netā, pats arī atbildi par to. Ja jau par nospiešanu, tad kāda inovācija ir iekš crown xls ampa? Klasisks amps. Tātad saskaņā ar tavu teoriju nospiests, jo tur nav inovāciju?


 crown katraa ampa izmanto virkni patentu, saakot ar MA/MT series balanceeto tiltu, termiskaas jaudas simulatoru; konkreetas daudzpakaapju ooc; Dklases izejas filtrus, u.c.
un visam pa virsu - design patenti, kas aizsargaa kopeejo konceptu.

es taa korekti centos atbildet  ::

----------


## JDat

absolūta taisnība, bet es prasīju par xls...

----------


## kaspich

> absolūta taisnība, bet es prasīju par xls...


 sazinies ar Crown [ja jau Tu arii vninjus it kaa remontee] un noskaidro pie vinju juristiem, kas tieshi shajaa ampu seerijaa ir patenteets  ::

----------


## guguce

Patentēts nenozīmē izgudrots.

----------


## JDat

es jautājumu uzdevu tev nevis ražotājam.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, atdzīsti vien, ka esi kļūdijies par Briga nospiešanu. Tak izlasi par Brig konstruešanu un ražosanu  te jau dotajā Brig autora lapā  http://www.aml.nm.ru/  un tad  varēsim parunāt par inovatīvajām idejām 1975 gadā. Tai laikā krievi ražoja pastiprinātājus uz GT210 un GT 214 tranzistoriem kuri nevilka frekvences virs 10kHz, a te pēkšņi pastiprinātājs, kurš tiešām skanēja. Es to visu esmu pieredzējis un zinu ko runāju. Nu nebija neviena pastiprinātāja tais laikos, kurš normāli skanētu. UKU020 un Brigs parādijās aptuveni vienā laikā, bet UKU020 stipri atpalika no Briga. Pirms tam bija tikai Akordi  un visādas Vegas ar MAS10 tumbām, kas vienkārši bija murgs nevis skaņa. A Tu saki inovācijas. Tais laikos tās bija tādas inovācijas kā tagad digitālās TV ieviešana  ::  . Skaidrs, no mūsdienu viedokļa jau var "uzspļaut" Briga konstrukcijai. Sak, nekā jau tur tada nav. Tik pat labi tā var teikt par parasto telefonu, radio, vai skaņuplati. Tak tur nekā salīdzinājumā ar mobilo telefonu, SAT TV vai MP3 plaijeri neka nav  ::  . 
Žēl tikai,ka Briga izgudrotājs tagad "vītni norāvis" un ņemās ar visadu izotēriku. Tā gan laikam pasaulē iekārtots, ka ģeneāli cilvēki ar laiku pievēršas reliģijai, nodzeras, vai kā Ļihnickis asina atskaņotāja adatas piramīdās  ::

----------


## guguce

Mētājās man estrādes pastiprinātājs no 1972.g. (kaut kāds У-50 vai savādāk). 
Ieejā mikseris bez tembriem un kopējās regulēšanas uz MП40.
Gala pakāpe uz КТ802А, pirms tiem П605А ar pavadiņām un 
atgriezeniskā saite uz mikseri   ::  
Barošana +60v, šņāca uz nebēdu, slodze gan 2omu. 

UN divpusējās plates.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> atgriežoties pie tēmas. *Kur pierādījumi par briga nospiešanu*?


 
pag, davai vienojamies.
kad es ieleiku kaadu savu ideju, visi [arii brig aizstaavji] vienotaa frontee saak chivinaat, ka tas ir bijis/nospiests, neskatoties uz to, ka patentpilnvarotie+eksperti uzskata savaadaak.
tagad visi aizstaav Brig.

Bla bla bla. Par briga nospiešanu pierādījumus studijā vai arī  ņem savus vārdus atpakaļ.
P.S. Milzīga cieņa Didža viedoklim!

----------


## kaspich

peeksnji tikai caureja piemetaas  :: 

paklau, pionieri. man ir pilniigi vienaldziigs juusu viedoklis. goda vaards.
viens jau te detaljas noskaidro/viedokli ziimee.
kad kaads cits buus gatavs TEHNISKI spriest par Brig, vai ko citu, pasauciet. citaadi te modee ir TUKSHA vispeeariiga ljerinaashana.
kad es luudzu nosaukt kaut vienu inovatiivu reisnaajumu - KLUSUMS. jo nav jau sajeegas.
taapeec - ja gribiet ljerinaat totaalo iesaaceeju liimenii ar nostaljgijas un vispaariibas pieskanu - sho teemu var/vajag izcelt boldaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

> es jautājumu uzdevu tev nevis ražotājam.


 jdat - a man pilniigi paraleeli  :: 
tik ljoti paraleeli, ka pat gandriiz bija slinkums atbildi rakstiit  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Patentēts nenozīmē izgudrots.


 
tas ir kas jauns..  :: 

umnjik, Tev varu paskaidrot - TIESHI TAS TO NOZIIMEE  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich, nu ko tu te ar mums, gojiem, ņemies vispār, tērē savu laiku, no augšas, no Olimpa, uz leju lūkodamies?   ::  
Bet nav miera, jārakstās te, jāņemās. Nu tak nodibini Vispasaules Advancētās Audio Domas Universitāti имени Своего Имени, ieņem tur NauchSoveta priekšsēdētāja posteni un miers...

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, nu ko tu te ar mums, gojiem, ņemies vispār, tērē savu laiku, no augšas, no Olimpa, uz leju lūkodamies?   
> Bet nav miera, jārakstās te, jāņemās. Nu tak nodibini Vispasaules Advancētās Audio Domas Universitāti имени Своего Имени, ieņem tur NauchSoveta priekšsēdētāja posteni un miers...


 Tu jau arii tikai tukshu ljerini.
kad Jon uzraksta, ka copy/paste kaste kaa taa laika Marantz, ir klusums.. kaapeec klususms? Marantz nozaga dizainu no Brig!!!!

----------


## tornislv

Redzi, es varētu šo to pastāstīt, kā tapa dažs labs cits krievu laiku elektronikas brīnums, bet ne Brigs, tāpēc klusēju. Man tajos gados vairāk sanāca ņemties ar tādām "elektroniskām" lietām, kā ЗРК C-200 un C-300 ... kas, piekrīti, no audio bija patālu - ja nu tikai skaņa, kad tie daikti gāja gaisā  :: 
Savukārt staipīt krānu un stāstīt, kādus kadrus es pazinu tajos laikos un kāda bija mana kompetence, es te nevēlos, pārbaudīt to būs pagrūti, no LV vismaz pagrūti... Maskavijā es dzīvoju gadus 10...

----------


## kaspich

nu, nez, varbuut esmu naivs, varbuut man tas nav aktuaali, bet man nekad liidz shim nebija ienaacis praataa kaut ko paarbaudiit/okskjereet..
kaada man dalja? ja cilveeks speej sniegt kompetentu viedokli, da manis peec - lai vinjsh kaut sapnjos samiiljojis to ampu, ja rubii fisku..
veel jo vairaak -  cilveeks, kursh kaut ko darbojas pietiekoshi iisu spriidi.. es juus nesaprotu, kungi..
es, piem., palasu to pashu RU forumu.. nikitina teemaa ndesmit lpp, ar KONSTRUKTIIVU insformaciju. par katru mezglu..
a te kaut kaads murgs.. ok, es saprotu, limenis ir taads, kaads ir [sore, sadaljaa par teemu ir redzams]. nu, bet tad Brig aizstaavji buuutu iemetushi sheemu i par teemu runaatu, ja jau vesela teema atveeleeta.. bet.. kastodevaakjel..

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, davai nenovirzīsimies no temata par Brigu. Tu teici,ka Brigs ir nospiests, tad pierādi to ar konkrētu shēmu. Citādi sanāk, ka pionieris esi Tu, jo daudz muldi, bet reāli Taviem vārdiem seguma nav. Tas, ka briga dizains atbilst septiņdesmito gadu modei, ir nenoliedzami, bet to tā īsti nevar nosaukt par nospiešanu, jo tāds dizains bija visiem tā laika pasaules pastiprinātājiem. Briga pogu izvietojums un to funkcijas ta nesakrit ne ar vienu konkrētu rietumos ražotu pastiprinātāju.
Savādāk tā jocīgi sanāk. Nu kā es varu pierādīt, ka Brigs nav kāda konkrēta pastiprinātāja kopija. Tad jau man te jāpiblicē visu, pirms četrdesmit gadiem, ražoto pastiprinātāju shēmas un i tad vienmēr Tu varēsi teikt, ka "īsto" es neesmu publicējis. Es prasu tikai vienu shemu, no kuras ir nokopets Brigs. Ja tādu atradīsi, tad varēsi mani nosaukt par pionieri.

----------


## guguce

Ne pa velti ir divi dažādi vārdi ''patentēts'' un ''izgudrots''. 
Izgudrojumu var arī neaizsargāt ar patentu   ::

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, visu cienju Tavai ietiepiibai.
es piedaavaaju - nevis atrast visas sheemas, bet panjemt Brig sheemu un paraadiit kaadu tam laikam inovatiivu/origjinaalu ideju  :: 
man ar to pietiktu. diemzheel, konstruktiivu dialogu neredzu.

es varu arii iisi paskaidrot savu viedokli, ko noziimee 'paarspiest'. tas NEnoziimee sakriitoshu elementu numeraaciju vai nominaalus. tas noziimee sakriitoshu RISINAAJUMU. respektiivi, NEnospiestam risinaajumam ir jaabuut BUUTISKAAM atskjiriibaam.
tieshi peec shaada principa vadaas iipashumtiesiibu aizsardziibas organizaacijas visaas jomaa [vai taa buutu muzikas, vai ampu kopeeshana].

numeraacija ir mainaama 1min laikaa [softos - automatizeeti renumerojot], nominaali - abet logjiski: tanjiem ar citiem pamatparametriem tie [nominaali] jaakorigjee.

iisaa monologa jeega - es ielikshu sheemu, kas manuprat, idejiski ir 1:1. un? viens bljaus, ka - reku, 10k vietaa 15k, reku q3 un q4 vietaam samainiiti.

----------


## kaspich

> Ne pa velti ir divi dažādi vārdi ''patentēts'' un ''izgudrots''. 
> Izgudrojumu var arī neaizsargāt ar patentu


 
fail.
izlasi, ko uzrakstiiji.
patenteets IR izgudrots
bet izgudrots VAR NEBUUT patenteets..

karoch, sedi klusu 24h :P

----------


## kaspich

Хорошее звучание усилителя я объяснял применением изо­бретенных мною в 1967 году „троек” - симметричного квазикомплементарного выходного каскада, который впоследствии был использован в усилителе „Бриг”. Как выяснилось позже, аналогичное техническое решение то­гда же было предложено Питером Волкером и использовано в усилителе „Quad 303”.

Следующее нов­шество - дискретные регуляторы тембра и громкости - ро­дилось после того, как под кроватью в ящике со старыми дета­лями я обнаружил платы от немецких переключателей на 24 положения. Без каких-либо конструктивных доработок пла­ты были скопированы и стали основной частью регуляторов всех усилителей „Корвет”.

tas ir viss par izgudrojumiem. kaa saprotu [raksta autors] - quad 303 un vaacu paarsleedzeeji uz 24 poziicijaam..  ::   ::   ::   :: 

ok, pienjemsim, ka man vnk nepatiik cileeki - passlavinoshi narcisi. pie taa Briga izstraades straadaaja 30!!!!!!!!!!!! cilveeku komanda. protams, papildus visas sagaades, realizaacijas, graamatvedibas. tas ir milziigs resurss!

p.s. ir NIANSIITE!!  :: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quad_Electroacoustics

1967.gadaa 303. jau bija pieejams plashai publikai.
Brig prototips it kaa radaas 1970, bet tikai 1973. autors piesleedzaas komandai un saaka darboties, tb, 6 gadus peec 303 seerijveida palaishanas..
ja veel atceramies, ka shii ir autora versija..

----------


## Didzis

Nu ja tā pieiet spiešanas tēmai,tad jau Brigā ir nospiestas ieejas un izejas ligzdas, drošinātāju izmērs, gan jau visi tranzistori ari nospiesti no rietumu analogiem, u.t.t.  Tak ne par to iet runa.Skaidrs, ka sastāvdaļām var atrast rietumi analogus, bet pati Briga konstrukcija un shēma ir Lihņicka garadarbs. Tam pašam Quad nav ne shema tada kā Brigam, ne ārejais izskats. Tai pat laikā ļoti daudziem krievu aparātiem gan konstrukcija , ga ārejais izskats un shēma ar visam iespiestajām platēm nospiestas vien pret vienu. Tur tiešām nav nekādu inovatīvu risinājumu. Par manu elektroniku 017 viens krievs labi izteicās. Horošo sodraļi i slavu bogu ņečevo ņe izmeņiļi. Tātad labi nospieda un neko neizmainija- vot tā ir spiešana  ::  
 Es nu galīgi nefanoju par Ļehņicki un jau teicu, ka tagad viņs galīgi vītni norāvis, bet nu ir viņs jaunībā to Brigu uzkonstruējis patīk kādam tas vai nē.
Vispār jau par to spiešanu interesants temats un nav slikti uzzināt aparātu prototipus, bet ne visu krievi nospieda. Kaut to pašu pirmo televizoru KVN49 tak paši uzkonstruēja.

----------


## Zigis

Un vispār, visi kas taisa rādžiņus, no Markoni nospieduši.

----------


## ddff

Bet vispaar jautaajums shajaa sakaraa- vai diozhu tilts ir patenteets? Ko vispaar var patenteet?

ddff

----------


## Zigis

> Bet vispaar jautaajums shajaa sakaraa- vai diozhu tilts ir patenteets? Ko vispaar var patenteet?
> 
> ddff


 Riteni

----------


## guguce

> Ne pa velti ir divi dažādi vārdi ''patentēts'' un ''izgudrots''. 
> Izgudrojumu var arī neaizsargāt ar patentu  
> 
> 
>  izlasi, ko uzrakstiiji.
> patenteets IR izgudrots
> bet izgudrots VAR NEBUUT patenteets..


 Paldies. ka piekrīti. 
Bet ja gribi par patentiem, tad tev 
jāpierāda, kādi patenti  pārkāpti pie Бриг-001С.

----------


## kaspich

paklau, a pashiem dziit suudu nav kauns? [tas uz ddff neattiecas - VIENIIGAIS, kursh uzdod jautaajumu par teemu - visu cienju].

taatad, patenteejamai lietai jaatbilst 3 pamatprasiibaam:

1. taa ir ieprieksh nekur neizmantota [komerciaali], nepubliskota [publiskaa informaacijaa nepieejama/neatrodama];
2. taa ir inovatiiva, respektiivi, konkreetaas jomas profesionaaljiem nav aciimredzama, passaprotama lieta;
3. komerciaali izmantojama

patenta terminjsh tiek pieskjirts uz 10 gadiem, peec nepiecieshamiibas to var pagarinaat vienu reizi veel uz 10 gadiem;
patenta prieksmets var tik aizsargaats lokaalajaa [valsts], PCT, un/vai virknee lielo vastu, kur patenteshana jaaveic atseviskji [USA, Kanaada, u.t.t.].
par patenta noformeeshanu ir jaamaksaa konkreetas naudas gan par search operaciju [patentpilnvarotie meklee analogjiskus risinaajumus, parliecinaas, ka taadu nav], gan patentpieteikuma sagatavosjanu. papildus jaamaksaa paardesmit Euro par katras lpp notariaalu tulkoshanu katraa sveshvalodaa, ar kaartu 1000Euro [saakot no 3.gada] katru gadu katraa valstii [PCT optom ir atlaides].

par tiltu konkreti. domaaju, ka kaados 30.gados gan jau ka bija patenteets..  :: 
tachu, kaa saprotams, patenta terminjsh jau SEN ir beidzies.

konkreti par Brig. cik saprotu, konkreetais kvazisimetriskais izejas kaskaades risinaajums BIJA patenteets [skjiet, esmu pat skatiijis to patentu]. tas, ka RU autors nezinaaja par taada esamiibu, neatbrivo vinju no atbildiibas. respektiivi - izplatot Brig tajaas valstiis, kur darbojaas shis EN patents, RU paarkaapa intelektuaalaa iipashuma aizsardziibas pamatnosaciijumus.

gadiijumaa, ja 303 uz to laiku, kad Brig autors darbojaas, veel nebuutu bijis komercializeets, buutu iespeejams civiltiesisks striids - kuram tad pieskjirt autortiesiibas. ja tiesaa abi pieraadiitu, ka ir darbojusies vienlaiciigi, bet pilniigi neatkariigi, nezinot par otra aktivitaateem, tad parasti pienjem leemumu noteikt abus kaa izgudrotaajus [inventorus].
shajaa gadijumaa, diemzheel, ir ljoti skaidra situaacija - viennoziimiigs paarkaapums.

[pap.] gadiijumaa, ja vairaaki izgudrotaaji kaut ko vienaadu izgudro aptuveni vienaa laika periodaa, tad prioritaate ir tam, kas AGRAAK iesniedzis savus papiirus Patentu valdee [nevis - nopubliceets patents]. turklaat, PCT/lokalo faazu patenteeshanas gadijumaa, ja patenta virziishanu sak ar lokalo faazi, noteiktaa seciibaa saglabaajas taa prioritaates datums/laiks arii PCT ietvertajaas valstiis. 
taatad: shodien iesniedzu papiirus LV Patentu valdee, peec 1.5..2gadiem vinji publisko, tad sniedzu PCT, bet kaa prioritaates datums saglabaajas shodiena.


starp citu, ja kaadu interesee, kaadi suudi ir sapatenteeti, var paskatiities google/patents.
sheit bez maksas ir izvietoti visi USA [ok, ne pashi janaakie] patenti.

didzi, man prieks, ka esi pamanijis, ka gan ligzdas, gan pusvadiitaaju kristaali, gan daudzas citas lietas arii ir nokopeetas/nozagtas.
tas, ka 30 cilveeku komanda, peec 5 gadu prototipa attiistiishanas 2 gadu laikaa palaida seerijveida razhoshanaa ampu, protams, ir megasasniegums.
tieshi taa iemesla deelj, ka praktiski visi komponenti bija kopeeti - taa nav konkreeto inzhenieru izveele/vaina, es pieveershos inzhenieru darbam, ciktalu tas BIJA atkariigs no vinjiem.
es neattaisnoju tos, kas vnk 1:1 paarspieda bmw dzineejus, ampus, veljas mazgaajamaas mashiinas, ut.t. shie varonji tup klusi malinjaa.
shii ampa izstraadaatajs sevi ir pasludinaajis par nacionaalo varoni, vienlaikus ir SKAIDRI redzama inovatiivo risinaajumu nozagshana.

es ljoti atvainojos, ja Tev, Didzi, skjiet, ka ieejas dif kaskaades tranju struktuuras pamainiishana no npn uz pnp, piemeram, ir buutiska sheemas izmaniishana. nee, ja sheema satur sho 3 tranzistoru kvazikomplementaaro izejas kaskaadi, ar to pietiek - taa ir zagshana. punkts.

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, paskatot walkera veikumu, 5min laikaa izlec 2 USA patenti:

1987.gada vidus prioritaates patents par ortodinamisku izstarotaaju [taa, skjiet, RU tos sauca, ar centraalo stiprinajumu] paveids
http://www.google.com/patents?id=-4IjAA ... &q&f=false

un pasha walkera veikums: elektrostatiskais izstarotaajs:
http://www.google.com/patents?id=kK9gAA ... &q&f=false
57. gada prioritaate, staajaas speekaa ar 1961.

bet Krievijaa jau bija viss paraleeli - vilka iekshaa aarzemju produktus un tik kopeeja, vai kopeeja, kaut ko pamainot.

----------


## M_J

Ja jau par patentiem panesās, atļaušos paust savu subjektīvo viedokli. Studiju laikos, tālajos astoņdesmitajos bija vienu semestri tāda patentu mācība. Treniņa nolūkos tika ņemts krievu žurnāls "Radio", atšķirts uz labu laimi un kādam risinājumam atrastajā konstrukcijā rakstīts patenta pieteikums. Tā, lai atbilstu Kaspiča minētajiem nosacījumiem. Garlaicīgākais visā tajā lietā bija patentu bibliotekā stundām meklēt līdzīgus risinājumus. Visa tā rezultātā man un ne tikai man radās pārliecība, ka katram sūdam var atrast ko patentējamu. Pasniedzējs, kas mums to visu mācīja, tā arī pateica, ka cilvēks ar "iesistu roku" gadā var uzcept kādus pardesmit patentus, neko neizgudrojot. Pats viņš ar to arī nodarbojās. Līdz ar to gribu apgalvot, ka patents un izgudrojums nav gluži viens un tas pats. Kaudzē patentu pa retam var pamanīt kādu izgudrojumu.

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa  :: 

piemeeram, USA ir patenteets vieglais automobilis, kam uz jumta ir 2m diametraa liela ventilatora ripa, kas braucot griezhas un razho elektribu.
ir patenteets auto, kuram ir mehaaniski izvelkams 5. ritenis, kas braucot no kalna tiek izvilkts un razho elektriibu..

visaadu suudu netruukst.
ir cita lieta - katrs taads pieteikums ir laiks/nauda. ja jokainis ir gatavs piemaksat - uz priekshu.

starp citu, patentiem ir vairaaki meerkji:

1. palielinaat uznjemuma/savu veertiibu, veidot reputaaciju;
2. aizkaveet konkurentus darboties konkreetaa jomaa;
3. nopelniit, paardodot patentu vai licences;
4. paardaliit ietekmes sfeera uznjeemuma ietvaros;
5. aizmiglot acis konkurentiem, noraadot nepatiesu peetiijumu veikshanas virzienu;
6. ieguut laiku peec pilniigi nekaada patenta pieteikuma iesniegshanas [liidz publiskoshanai ir iespeejama taa uzlaboshana/redigjeeshana];

u.t.t., utjpr.

veel ir nianse: dazhaadas valstiis ir dazhaada limenja eksperti/ekspertiizes un pieskjirshanas kaartiiba. usa [neskatoties uz to, ka vinji veic visas paredzeetas ekspertiizes - arii novitaates liimenim] iet cauri ljoti daudz suudu, jo vnk trukst ekspertu.
PCT lokaalajaas faaazees kaadaa valstii var noaireet, tas ir precedents, kas paareejiem ekspertiem liek skatiities ar lielu piesardziibu.. taa ir baigaa naudas pumpeeshanas/pelniishanas industrija  ::

----------


## guguce

Starp citu patentēšanas noteikumi laika gaitā ir ne vienreiz mainīti. 
Arī attiecībā uz darbības vietu un ilgumu.

----------


## kaspich

vai ir kaads likums/regula, kas laika gaitaa nav mainiits?  ::   ::   ::   :: 
vai Tu ko patieci ar savu postu?
skjiet, ka NEKO..

----------


## guguce

To, ka tas kādam ir izdevīgi.

----------


## kaspich

izklausaas pat ne dumi, bet LJOTI dumi. FAIL

----------


## guguce

Dzirdēt es tevi nedzirdu, bet rakstīt ar garumzīmēm tu skolā neesi iemācījies   ::

----------


## kaspich

pa fikso atradu kaut kaadas pusjaunaas versijas sheemu. nav vairs daudzpoziiciju regulatori, vietaam bisku modernizeeta elementu baaze.
bet, nu, atvainojos..
phono preampaa stabilitroni, kas uzstaada rezhiinu 2./3.kaskaadei, nav noshunteeti;
pocis, kas regulee ac pastiprinaajumu, iesleegts kaa, ka, zuudot kontaktam/paraadoties troksnim, aiziet pa gaisu oooc;
line preampam ieejas pretestiba 3mohm//1.5mohm//1.5mohm. ok, standarts, skjiet, noteica: jaabuut >47kohm, bet nu.. shitie mohm taisa vnk suudus pie nepiesleegta source;
tembru blokaa pirmsizejas kaskaades piesleegums vnk fantastisks.. nomainam d pret citu, un.. I kaut kur/hvz;
skaljrunju aizsardzibas mezgls - haltuuras paraugs, barotaajaa paaris elementi ieekonoeeti, domaaju- gan jau kaads nokaavaas; c4 piesleegums nogalina;
izejas kaskaazhu moduljos - stabilitroni neshunteeti, I kontroles pochu sleegums nekorekts/nepareizs.

shiis ir taadas/5min pieziimes, nereekjinot rezhiimus, neiedziljinoties. sore, bet taadu mega liimeni es nemanu.

----------


## kaspich

izvilku no 2.Brig teemas, kur, lakam, taa arii visi, kaa parasti, kaut ko pamuldeeja, bet cilveeks palika ar savu nokauto ampu..  :: 
didza sedevrs:
Ar KR808 ir problēmas. Es tagad kā reizi vienu restaurēju un izvilku visas savas KT808 rezerves. Tak no kādiem 25 tranzistoriem divus vienādus nevar atrast un, ar manu tagadējo pieredzi, es teiktu, ka visi viņi ir sū**. Pilnīgi ar aknām jutu, ka ilgi nekalpos. Jaunībā es vēl nevarēju saprast, kapēc orģinalie Briga traņi kalpoja ļoti labi līdz brīdim, kad stiprekli iedod kādam idiņam, kurš to darbina pilnā ručkā kādā tusiņā. Rūpnīcā jau traņi tika maksimali piemeklēti, bet mājas apstākļos un vēl krievu laikos vispār bija problēma oficiāli traņzistorus nopirkt. Tad nu lika kas pie rokas un izejnieki sprāga kā mušas. Tagad jau atkal problēmas, jo KT808 jau ir retro (C)

atljaushos apgalvot, ka tranji [peec Ube pie mazaam straavaam] ir jaapiemeklee tad, ja tie straadaa paraleeli, ar mazaam izlidzinoshajaam R emiteru kjeedees.
shajaa gadiijumaa - tie straadaa dazhaados plecos, un dazhaados sleegumos [viens ar KE, otrs ar KK]. kaada tur naher izliidzinaashana? fail konkrets.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> visi, kaa parasti, kaut ko pamuldeeja, bet cilveeks palika ar savu nokauto ampu.


 Kāpēc? Kā dzirdēju, Jon viņam to sakārtojis,  un "Brig" darbojas bez problēmām.

----------


## osscar

Cik atceros - brigam bija versijas ar komp. pāri izejā ar. Piekrītu , ka paralēli strādājošus traņus jāpielasa...nepielasītiem veidojas vairāk pāra harmonikas....vēl saka , ka trīskāršajam emitera atkārtotājam var nepielasīt...(tipa mazāka izejas pretestība sprieguma pastiprinātājam...)

----------


## kaspich

> Cik atceros - brigam bija versijas ar komp. pāri izejā ar. Piekrītu , ka paralēli strādājošus traņus jāpielasa...nepielasītiem veidojas vairāk pāra harmonikas....vēl saka , ka trīskāršajam emitera atkārtotājam var nepielasīt...(tipa mazāka izejas pretestība sprieguma pastiprinātājam...)


 nu jau, nu jau.. deelj nepielasiitiem paraleli straadajoshiem nekaadas harmonikas neveidojas. veidojas nevienmeeriigi sadaliita siltumjauda - zuud droshiiba.
par kvazikomplementaaro - ar KE sleegumu [apaksheejam plecam] ir 100% atpalajsaite, ja pirmsizejas tranis arii ar KE sleegumu. tb, jaaskataas peec sleeguma - bet piemekleeshana tur njiprichom..

----------


## osscar

ok, bet parastam kompl pārim, tak ja nav vienādas betas, būs biku vairāk pāra Harm. koropļojumi ?  Tā vismaz vajadzētu būt?

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, bet parasti jau ne tikai izejas tranji ir atbildiigi par katra pleca atseviskju sprieguma pastiprinaajumu.
manupraat [nu, to arii razhoshanas procesi nosaka], korektai seerijveida sheemai ir jaanodroshina parametri pie jebkaadiem datasheet noraadiitiem parametriem.
ja nu ir runa par custom made, tad driizaak [peec manas sajeegas] ir jaapieviesh pocis viena no pleciem rezhiima korekcijai, nevis jaapielasa tranji. citaadaak kaadu 3 paaru pielasiishana [katru savam rezhiimam], paaru savstarpeejo b atskjiriibu paarreekjinaashana.. ir murgs.

----------


## osscar

nu tas gan.

----------


## krabis

Nu es ar gribu biki savu mēli izbāzt  :: 
Pirmkārt jau komplimentārie pāri ir jāpielasa lai nepārslogotu tumbas, tas ir jūs varat priecāties ka jums ir 0,000 voltu izejā bez ieejas sprieguma, bet ja h21e, jeb tautā sauktais beta tranzistoriem atšķirsies, tad tikko padosiet signālu ieejā, tad tas nulles punkts aizpeldēs un caur skaļruņiem plūdīs papildus skaņas frekvencei arī līdzstrāva, kuras apjoms pie normālām jaudām var sasniegt vairākus ampērus un viņš vienkārši sildīs skaļruņu spoles un radīs arī papildus kropļojumus
nu ne sevišķi zinātniski, bet kaut kā tā

----------


## kaspich

pilniigas mulkjiibas. seedies, 1 :P

----------


## osscar

jap izejas pakāpes pastiprinājums ir 0.97 +- .....parastos gadījumos. izejas pakāpe palielina tikai jaudu - tobiš A  izejā. dc offsets rodas jau pirms tās...

----------


## kaspich

nu, man ir nojauta, ka Tu runaa par kopkolektora kaskaadi bipolaarajiem un sprieguma pastiprinaajumu.
un kopemitera sleegumam, mosfetiem, stravas pstipirnaajums - cita opera.
bet, po ljubpmu, ne par to staasts  ::

----------


## osscar

jap. es tā globāli, par klasisko variantu. Mosfetiem vēl zemāks parastos gadījumos un pie mazas miera strāvas.

----------


## JDat

> es jautājumu uzdevu tev nevis ražotājam.
> 
> 
>  jdat - a man pilniigi paraleeli 
> tik ljoti paraleeli, ka pat gandriiz bija slinkums atbildi rakstiit


 Vai tomēr negribi atzīt ka nav ko likt priekša?

Tik pat labi varētu diskutēt par cipariem uc lietām.

Secinājums: Pēc būtības tu esi tāds pat dirsējs kā es. Atšķirība, ka tev tuvākas analogās lietas, man cipari.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> es jautājumu uzdevu tev nevis ražotājam.
> 
> 
>  jdat - a man pilniigi paraleeli 
> tik ljoti paraleeli, ka pat gandriiz bija slinkums atbildi rakstiit 
> 
> 
>  Vai tomēr negribi atzīt ka nav ko likt priekša?
> 
> ...


 
Tavs zinaashanu limenis, diemzheel, neljauj diskuteet.
Tu, gadiijumaa, neesi tas friiks, kas nokaava to qsc, nespeeja sarementte, un kad aizsuutiiju sarakstu ar lietaam, kas buutu jaadara, atkaapas ar textu, ka tas nav vinja speejaam?  ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Hmm. Es nelietoju QSC, tikai remontēju, tā ka nokaušana... Domāju, ka nē. Knkrētas nianses ieraksti PM. Varbūt atcerēšos kaut ko sīkāk.

Nu ja nu ja. tu mums te vienīgais guru, kas visus māca, tikai, tā mācīšanas metode tāda dīvaina...

Cik man ir zināms, tad īsti guru savu laiku netērē forumos. Vismaz man zināmie... Tas ka esi forum tas vien liecina par kaut ko...  ::

----------


## osscar

īsti guru ir gan forumos - paskaties, kaut diyaudio - ir gan Pass, gan Cordels, gan Selfs, un daudzi citi grāmatu un rakstu un ampu autori. Tas ir normāli  ::  Visiem patīk padiskutēt, tiesa  bez kašķa.  Krievu forumos tāpat uzpeld atzīti vīri.  Lekšanās ne pie kā nenoved, tad jau labāk pm risināt šādus jautājumus.

----------


## kaspich

nu, es jau arii nebiju, un, domaajams, arii nebuushu driiz  :: 
bija interesanti vnk notesteet te esosho liimeni  :: 
nu, ne jau es te chekoju detaljas un paarbaudu kompetences  :: 
un kas stulbaakais - NEVIENAA teemaa nav konstruektiivas/konkreetas sarunas  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Tas ka esi forum tas vien liecina par kaut ko...


 Ēēēē, mmm, tā kā man kādu laiku ir nācies ar acu kaktu paralēli darbam skatīties uz kapicha audio izvirtībām, atļaušos teikt, ka tīrs muldoņa šis vis nav.

----------


## JDat

Absolūta taisnība.  ::  Tādi jau ir tie Latvieši (vismaz tā daļa kur mani var pieskaitīt). Daudz vārdu, maz darbu. Pastāv aizdomas, ka tā ir sevis apliecināšanas vajadzības izpausme. Tā teiks parādi citiem, cik gudrs esi (nedomāju ne vienu konkrēti). Rezultātā viena daļa parāda, citi atkal mēģina noniecināt. Tipiska situācija virtuālā komunikāciju vidē. Ko ta padarīs? Nevar tak visu laiku runāt par smalkām tehniskām lietam...

Par muldoņu, nav jautājumu. Zina šis daudz, bet... Jau iepriekš pateicu. 

Interesanti būtu salikt kopā kaspiču ar man manu pieredzējušo kolēģi. Tādu sarunu gan būtu interesanti paklausīties, jo abi ir pieredzējuši audio monstri.  ::

----------


## Vikings

> un kas stulbaakais - NEVIENAA teemaa nav konstruektiivas/konkreetas sarunas


 Ir jau ir konstruktīvas sarunas, bet reti. Biežāk ir buksējošas diskusijas, kuras beidzas ar REĀLU ieteikumu pēc kura varētu rīkoties un nav skaidrs vai ieteikums palīdzēja, vai nē. Un tas gan kaitina, it īpaši, kad pašam sanāk apdomāt problēmu, iepostēt pagaru postu un ar to viss beidzas.

----------


## kaspich

> Absolūta taisnība.  Tādi jau ir tie Latvieši (vismaz tā daļa kur mani var pieskaitīt). Daudz vārdu, maz darbu. Pastāv aizdomas, ka tā ir sevis apliecināšanas vajadzības izpausme. Tā teiks parādi citiem, cik gudrs esi (nedomāju ne vienu konkrēti). Rezultātā viena daļa parāda, citi atkal mēģina noniecināt. Tipiska situācija virtuālā komunikāciju vidē. Ko ta padarīs? Nevar tak visu laiku runāt par smalkām tehniskām lietam...
> 
> Par muldoņu, nav jautājumu. Zina šis daudz, bet... Jau iepriekš pateicu. 
> 
> Interesanti būtu salikt kopā kaspiču ar man manu pieredzējušo kolēģi. Tādu sarunu gan būtu interesanti paklausīties, jo abi ir pieredzējuši audio monstri.


 
Hu Tu zini  ::  varbuut esmu nervozs psihopaats, un pie pirmaas iespeejas kaujos ar lodaamuru  :: 
nu, kad darbojos kopaa ar Vikingu, audio lietaam atlika shausmiigi maz laika..

----------


## JDat

Esmu tāds pats psihopāts, tikai lodāmura vietā izmantoju balsi un palielinu balss skaļumu sarunā.  :: 

Ne viens nav ideāls.

Laikam esam nedaudz no tēmas nobraukuši. Par ko bija cepiens sākumā? Kaut gan kuru tas jau interesē.  ::  Ka tik ir kur izlādēt emocijas kamēr Vinči nav nomoderējis.  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tu baigi teorētiski spriedelē par Brigu, bet atdzīsti,ka neesi pat to rokā turējis. Muldi par fig viņu zin kuras versijas Briga shēmu, bet vai Tu vispar zini, cik versias bija Brigam? 
Ja runa par traņu pielasīšanu, tad Tu vispār samuldējies. Tu vispar esi KT808 tranzistoru roka turējis un betu mērijis?Izskatas , ka JDat pilniga taisnība par to dirsēju. Man tiešām nepatīk lamāties, bet nu pat mani nokaitināji.Nu ko var dirst, ja neesi ne Briga radišanas kaikus piedzīvojis, ne to pastiprinatāju redzējis ne ņēmies ar tā remontu. Tad vismaz būtu klusējis par  patentiem un atdzinis, ka Brigs nav nospiests no konkrēta kapitālistu pastiprinātāja. Ja nevari  konkrētu modeli un shēmu atrast, tad nemuldi! Ja brigs būtu nospiests, tad to nevarētu eksportēt, bet Brigu veiksmīgi tirgoja rietumos.Ja būtu problēmas ar patentiem, tad tak būtu starptautisks skandāls,kā tas bija piemēram ar 21 Volgu.  Baigais speciālist atradies- KT808 traņus nevajag pielasīt. Tak nemuldi, ja neesi tos tranzistorus rokā turējis. Tie jau iepakojumā daļa nebija lietojami. Nu kā tad bez tranzistoru pielasīšanas Brigu saremontēt? Nu labi, sauksim to pielasīšanu par ienākošo kontroli. Ko tad, likt katrā plecā tranzistorus, kuriem ievērojami beta atšķiras?Lodēt tranzistoru Brigā, kurš netur spriegumu?. Nu bļin inovāciju  spečuks atradies. Tak katrs muļķis ar moderniem rietumu tranzistoriem pastiprinātāju uztaisīs, a Tu vot ar tiem sū** KT808 un KT807 salabo to pastiprinātāju. Patīk vai nepatīk Lihņckis, bet viņs no tām štrunta detaļām uzkonstrueja pastiprinātāju un mācēja palaist ražošanā. Es tikai tagad to visu spēju novertēt, bet pirmo Brigu es jau remontēju kādā 1978-79 gadā un dzīvē nebiju redzejis tādus tranzistorus,kādus tagad var dabūt. Nācās vien pie veikala Prasmīgās rokas no spekulantiem pirkt KT808 tranzistorus un neviens jau neļāva tos pārbaudīt. Cenu gan vairs neatceros, bet lēti tas nebija, toties dega tie traņi bez problēmam  ::  .
Par kļūdām Briga shēma labāk nemuldi. Brigam problēmas bija tikai ar izejas tranzistoriem bet ar priekšpastiprinataju nekādu problēmu nekad nav bijis. Krievu laikos,tāpat kā tagad, pietika jauniešu ar atsaldētām smadzenēm,kuri nedzird kropļojumus un grieza tusiņā Brigu "līdz ručkai". Tad nu izejas tranzistori "lidoja".  Skaidrs, ka tagad pēc 30 gadiem elektrolīti nokaltuši, bet shemā butisku kļūdu nebija. Nu jā, ja salasās stulbos krievu forumus par HI-End, tad vienmēr varēs kādu kodensatoru kur pielodēt, vai nez kādu tur diodi ielodēt barošanas taisngriezī. Brigs tak nekad nav skaitijies HI-END klases aparats un 1975 gadā nekāda Ni End vispār nebija. Par aizsardzības shēmu vispār būtu muti turējis-tā darbojas perfekti. Es tādas aizsardzības oi cik daudzos UKU020 un estrādes pastiprinātājos tiku ielodējis un cik skaļrunus tā ir izglābusi. Jā, problēmas vienmēr ir bijušas ar releju izvēli, jo nevareja jau krievu laikos labus relejus dabūt, bet pašai shēmai nav ne vainas.

----------


## JDat

Pirmā reize kad oponēšu Didzim... Ne jau pa konkrētām lietām, bet beztēmā. Kaspich zina daudz, bet nu ir lietas (beztēmas nevis tehniskas), kur šis sabridies.  ::

----------


## kaspich

didzi, es noveerteeju Tavu nostalgjiju.
bet, pa punktiem.

1. prasmiigajaas rokaas nopeerkamie tranji bija NELIKVIIDS. zavodos razbraakjeetie. bija pat kastes ar lodetajiem, no zavoda kontroli neizgaajushajiem.
es saprotu saapi, kaa toreiz visi cieta, bet taapeec es neraudu. arii es dziivoju tajaa laikaa, un ilgi kraaju naudu, lai nopirktu P210. 
2. par b un pielasiishanu - jaa, zini, shaadaa sleegumaa kaa Brig, nav nekaadas nepiecieshamiibas pielasiit. taa 3 tranju kaskaade ar rezervi straadaa arii pie MIN betaam. un taa kaa izejas tranji ir atskjiriigos sleegumos, nav jeegas ne betu pielasiishanai, ne Ube pielasiishanai.
3. par patentiem, skandaaliem - Tavas zinaashanas ir tik nieciigas, ka nav veerts runaat. tas ir pa tuksho. ne Tu zni, kaa/kas tiek aizsargaats, ne kur/kas bija patentets, ne kur kas tika eksporteets. es tomeer manu starpiibu starp kapitaalistu GB un soc Vaaciju, piemeeram. bet, taa ir tuksha lejpereeshanaas.
4. manis atrastajaa sheemaa, kas ir saakotneejaas versijas upgrade, izejas/pirmsizejas kaskaades NAV mainiitas. un, redzot rupjas lazhas 10 gados 'izstraadaataa' ampaa, Tu te vari onaneet, skatoties uz to ampu, cik gribi.
dzidzi, tukshi dirst nav malku cirst. 
jdat, es nesapratu - Tu oponee, vai piekriiti didzim?  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Cenu gan vairs neatceros, bet lēti tas nebija


 Atgādināšu - 7 rbļ. un 50 kap. - padomijas jaunā inženierīša dienas alga, sagruva milisekundēs. Paņēmi tādu tranzistoru no kastītes un ar ommetru pamērīji BC un BE- vienā polaritātē maza pretestība. Otrā - mazliet lielāka...  :: 
Tā nu nav, ka tranzistora strāvas patiprinājumam nav nozīmes - tam tomēr ir jādraivē slodze, nevis pa tukšo jākarst. Kaut kur izteicos, ka vislabāk tranzistorus u.c. testēt ar sagraujošo metodi - precīzi var noskaidrot, ko kurš eksemplārs izturējis, pirms izbeidzies. Trūkums - tas vairs nav brūķējams. Bet, lai pastiprinātājam piemistu kāds drošums, tos tomēr pielasījām ar nesagraujošu metodi - iekārta momentā noņēma spriegumu, kad tas sasniedza vērtību, aiz kuras sākas lavīnveidīga, neatgriezeniska caursite. Fakts - starp šiem KT808, kam Uce normēti ar 80 V, bija eksemplāri, kas atņirdzās jau pie 60 V, paretam trāpījās tādi, kas turēja 180 V (!). Širpotreba rūpnīca tos lika shēmā, kur nebija neko vairāk par 30 V plecā - tad varēja nodrošināt plānu bez liekām izmaksām.

----------


## JDat

kaspich! Oponēju Didzim, par to ka šis noniecina tavas zināšanas.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Prasmīgajās rokās KT808 tranzistorus netirgoja. Vismaz es tos nekad tur netiku redzejis. Bija tikai nelikvīdu UKU020 izejas pakāpes ar KT808. Pie veikala vienmer apgrozīja svīriņi, no kuriemntie tranzistori bija jāperk. Vēlāk jau Elektrona strādajot, KT808 vajadzeja noliktavā ņemt(fig viņu zin vai tie bija braķeti) un nevienu neinteresēja, ka tie izdegs. Moliktavā atpakaļ varēja atdot tikai nelodētu tranzistoru. Uzreiz var redzet, ka esi teorētiķis, bet savu teoriju, ka tranzistorus nevajag pielasīt Tu varētu stāstit noliktavas pārzinim, kad vajadzētu atskaitīties par izdegušiem tranzistoriem  ::  .Es esmu praktiķis un zinu kas bija jādara, lai Brigu krievu laikā salabotu.
Brigu tirgoja ne tik vien soc valstīs, bet piemeram Francija un problēmu nebija.
Ko tad es te diršu, ja tas pastiprinatajs normāli darbojās? Kur tad ir Tavas kaspich uberkrutās konstrukcijas veikalos nopērkamas, bet Brigu tirgoja visa plašaja Krievijā  ::  .

----------


## Didzis

Es nenoniecinu kaspich zināšanas. Man nepatīk,ka muld par pastiprinātāju,kuru i acīs nav redzējis.

----------


## kaspich

> Prasmīgajās rokās KT808 tranzistorus netirgoja. Vismaz es tos nekad tur netiku redzejis. Bija tikai nelikvīdu UKU020 izejas pakāpes ar KT808. Pie veikala vienmer apgrozīja svīriņi, no kuriemntie tranzistori bija jāperk. Vēlāk jau Elektrona strādajot, KT808 vajadzeja noliktavā ņemt(fig viņu zin vai tie bija braķeti) un nevienu neinteresēja, ka tie izdegs. Moliktavā atpakaļ varēja atdot tikai nelodētu tranzistoru. Uzreiz var redzet, ka esi teorētiķis, bet savu teoriju, ka tranzistorus nevajag pielasīt Tu varētu stāstit noliktavas pārzinim, kad vajadzētu atskaitīties par izdegušiem tranzistoriem  .Es esmu praktiķis un zinu kas bija jādara, lai Brigu krievu laikā salabotu.
> Brigu tirgoja ne tik vien soc valstīs, bet piemeram Francija un problēmu nebija.
> Ko tad es te diršu, ja tas pastiprinatajs normāli darbojās? Kur tad ir Tavas kaspich uberkrutās konstrukcijas veikalos nopērkamas, bet Brigu tirgoja visa plašaja Krievijā  .


 didzi, es saprotu, ka esi straadaajis elektronaa par kaadu kur x kategorijas monteetaaju. liidz konstruktoram kaa liidz kosmosam. un pat tos te taads ljaunais kaspich noliidizna liidz ar zemi..
protams, meegjinaat ieliist pakaljaa kaadam krievam, kursh pirms 40[!!!!!!!!!!!!!] gadiem apshaubaamos apstakljos palaida razhoshanaa ampu.. tas ir sasniegums.. 
es esmu gan prasmiigajaas rokaas viesojies KATRU darba dienu 4 gadu garumaa, gan 548un1 no rokas pircis.
es sheit nelielos ar savaam taa laika konstukcijaam. un priecaajies, jo tad Tavi kompleksi izlauztos jaunaa zhults devaa.
redzi, te jau taa lieta - mani peec buutiibas vairs neinteresee ieksheejaas intrigas, produkcijas zagshana par snabja pudeli, u.t.t, ar ko taa miil plaatiities izcilais konstruktors.
es runaaju poar sheemaa.m. bet tad Tu klusee, jo nerubii. man nav cita izskaidrojuma..

----------


## JDat

> Es nenoniecinu kaspich zināšanas. Man nepatīk,ka muld par pastiprinātāju,kuru i acīs nav redzējis.


 Oi, nesapratu ideju. Būs tomēr tev taisnība.  :: 


Edit: Precizēju, taisnība par briga turēšanu rokās.

----------


## kaspich

bet taa - peec buutiibas: ar ko Tu vari palepoties? Tu it kaa straadaaji tajos zavodos, biji atbilstoshaa vecumaa.. kur Tavas konstrukcijas? kur izgudrojumu apliecibas? ir? studijaa!
pameegjini palepoties ar muusu, LV sasniegumiem! vai kaut vai profesionaali apspriest savu slapjo sapnju objektu.
un tici man, Tu nezini ne 1/1000 dalju no visaam intrigaam, lazhaam, muhljaazhaam, kaapshanu paar liikjiem. es arii. bet, varu iedomaaties. tajaa laikaa taadas karjeras taisiija agjenti, stukacjhi, partijas bosu atvases. tas - vienkaarshajiem cilvekiem staastiija pasakas par varonjiem.
esi paskatiijies taa izgudrotaaja patentus? es esmu. secinajumi ir? kaa izskataas, nav..

----------


## kaspich

> Es nenoniecinu kaspich zināšanas. Man nepatīk,ka muld par pastiprinātāju,kuru i acīs nav redzējis.
> 
> 
>  Oi, nesapratu ideju. Būs tomēr tev taisnība. 
> 
> 
> Edit: Precizēju, taisnība par briga turēšanu rokās.


 brig es tureeju rokaas gadaa 90..93. gan pirmo/krutaako versiju, gan arii modernizeetaas. kopsh taa laika esmu tureejis rokaas simtiem dazhaadu ampu. es skatos naakotne, nevis tupu ar 40 gadus vecu raritetu gultaa un vinju apglaudu ik vakaru.

----------


## ddff

Nu, tad lai iet viena divkapeika no manis ar'!
Esmu kaadus piecus Brigus saremonteejis (taa ap 89 - 92 gadu), jaateic man patika tie ampi- gan tehniskaa uzbuuve, gan skanja. Nebija taalu no tolaik svaigi salodeetaa Suhova sheemas varianta, lai gan detaljas un risinaajums par 2 paaudzeem vecaaks. Remonteet bija gana viegli- parasti tikai gala tranzistori un tiem piekabinaatie rezistori bija jaamaina. Ar detaljaam probleemu nebija, jo pie Saldus atradaas Zvaardes poligons, kur pret dazhiem puslitriem shnjabja vareeja ieguut krietnu patronkasti ar detaljaam, vairumu pat peec pasuutiijuma. Ar nekaadu speciaalu pielasiishanu gan sevi neapgruutinaaju, tik pameeriiju vai Bc un Be apmeeram vienaadi raada, visaadi citaadi ir aarpus mana taa laika analogaa testera skalas un - voila! Var jau buut, ka atsleegas vaards te ir "poligons", to nevaru komenteet. Tikai atceros, ka remonteejaas aatri un viegli, tureetaaji parasti bija pilsonji ar naudu un tas prieceeja visvairaak shajaa Brigu sakaraa. Ehhh... bija laiki.  

ddff

----------


## Didzis

Vot, kad ddff apraksta situaciju ar Brig remontu, uzreiz var redzet,ka džeks zin aiz kura gala lodāmurs jātur un kur Brigā tranzistori jālodē  ::  
kaspich, par tavu "turēšanu rokā " gan šaubos. Kā tad Tu tureji rokā Brigu, ja tikai tagad shēmā ieskatījies  ::  ?
Ja JDat teiktu par tiem simtiem pastiprinātāju, tad es nešaubītos, jo viņs katru dienu tos remontē. I tad nevar zināt par simtiem, jo modeļu jau nemaz tik daudz nav. Nu labi, ja Tev kaspich gribas palielīties, tad dari tā  ::  .  Man nav ne patentu ar ko lielīties, ne es simtiem modernus  pastiprinātājus esmu remontējis(es vienkārsi ar to maizīti jau gadus divdesmit nepalnu). Estikai aprakstu situāciju, kāda bija ar Brigu krievu laikos. Ne man tas Brigs gultā stāv, ne es baigi par to fanoju, ne arī to klausos. Tas bija sava laika labākais krievu pastiprinatajs un par to jau ir runa.Ir vienkārši stulbi to salīdzinat  ar nez kādam modernām konstrukcijām. Es tikai atdzīstu,ka arī mūsdienās tas labi skan, ko gan nevar teikt par daudziem mūsdienu pastiprinatājiem. .

----------


## JDat

viena lieta skatīties nākotnē, cita restaurēt. Tas pats kas ielikt 60 gadu autiņā modernu rādžiņu. Itkā labāk, bet nav autentiski. Tas pats ar briga faniem. Reāla cemme par apgalvojumu ka nospiests. Nu nav kaspich pierādijis ka brigs ir nokopēts.

----------


## Jon

Ja palasās iepriekšējos palagus, rodas iespaids, ka pastiprinātāji vienā gabalā sprāgst - remonts pēc remonta. Manam "vecītim" no '77. gada joprojām ir visi oriģinālie tranzistori, esmu samainījis tik elektrolītkondensatorus un vēļ kādus sīkus uzlabojumus veicis. Bet trūkties tas dabūjis gana - ballītes tika spēlētas uz pašas clippinga robežas, kad pīķi jau kropļojas. Biju to aizdevis kādam zēnam palietot, kamēr viņa pastiprinātāju slinki ķidāju un centos sakārtot. Tak pēc pāris mēnešiem čalis zvana un saka, ka viens kanāls neskanot. Izrādījās, ka viņa "samoduja" kastēs, kam sākotnēji 2 "Viktorijas" 8-omīgie paralēli, kāds to vietā iebāzis 30GD-2. Tā nu ar bija zvetējis uz 2 omiem, kamēr, kā izrādījās, vienam kanālam barošanā drošinātāji (kas tipiski "slow blow") nonīkuši...
Attiecībā uz "Brig" - te pavisam nav runa par _slapjiem sapņiem_. Tas vienkārši ir sovjetu vienīgais _vintage_ rīks, kas cienīgs ieņemt vietu kolekcijā. Neesmu tam pierīkojis motorīti pie skaļuma poča (slinkums, mūziku klausoties, celt savu pakaļu un vilkties to grozīt) un citu pastiprinātāju manā saimniecībā pietiek. Šad tad to ieslēdzu, lai kondiķi nenovadējas, un šķirties no tā negribu.

----------


## kaspich

> viena lieta skatīties nākotnē, cita restaurēt. Tas pats kas ielikt 60 gadu autiņā modernu rādžiņu. Itkā labāk, bet nav autentiski. Tas pats ar briga faniem. Reāla cemme par apgalvojumu ka nospiests. Nu nav kaspich pierādijis ka brigs ir nokopēts.


 
kaa/nav..  :: 
nu, ko lai es daru, ja Tu neko nedzirdi/neredzi. nu, taa jau var liidz bezgalibai pa tuksho runaaties..

----------


## tornislv

Lasot šo diskusiju, šķiet ka ir ievilcies pilnmēness  :: 

PS Kaspich, tu _mani_ par _savām_ zināšanām pārliecināji, bet politiķis - orators - pasniedzējs no tevis nesanāks, jo izsakies tu kašķīgi un pietiekami nesaprotami plašām tautas masām  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Lasot šo diskusiju, šķiet ka ir ievilcies pilnmēness 
> 
> PS Kaspich, tu _mani_ par _savām_ zināšanām pārliecināji, bet politiķis - orators - pasniedzējs no tevis nesanāks, jo izsakies tu kašķīgi un pietiekami nesaprotami plašām tautas masām


  ::   es esmu mutants/emulators/gens/ebrejs. kaa vajag.  :: 
bet tik bezgaliigi savaldiigs, kaa laaceens, piemeeram, toch neesmu.. 
bet globaali - mani texti ir jaauztver ar ironiju/humoru. es toch nekad/neko ljauni nedomaaju  :: 

K

p.s. un par sevi arii esmu gatavs ienjirgt  ::

----------


## JDat

Kaspich, zini, tu neesi viens savā nelaimē.  ::

----------


## osscar

ok, netaisu jaunu tēmu - bet spamošu tālāk. Tātad pamocīju vienu shēmu , kuras ideju aizguvu no ārzemēm - tātad ala F5 ar miera strāvu ap 1,2 A tranim + parastie ieejā lauķu vietā (man šādi ir, tāpēc tādus ar liku) :



termistorus neliku simulācijā, plus aizsardzība izmesta un tie rezistori R5 un R6 domāti poči uz kādi 5K.



Tātad pamocīju divus variantus:
abiem pastiprinājums  ap 17db (ieejā 1V @ 1Khz) (man vairāk nevajag) un miera strāva pāri 1A (ar mazāku tomēr baigie aiziet augstākās harmonikas...)
Tātad lūk kas kas sanāk - ar baigo OOC  THD ap 0.01 % pie 7W izejā ....bet spektrs harmonikām nepatīk...
bez OOC - THD ap 0.5% pie tās pašas jaudas - toties bilde smukāka  ::  
Vai arī palikt pie vidus varianta ? apm. kā shēmā - 10K FB rezistori....
Kaspich man shēmu neiedeva, tad moku šo   ::   Ja ir uzlabojumi - iesaki, varētu šo p2p samest vienu kanālu testam  ::

----------


## kaspich

es sheemu neiedevu sekojosha iemesla deelj:
tai versijai, palielinot K bez oooc, ir jaadomaa kaads cits/sarezgjiitaaks Io stabilizeeshanas mehaanisms. un tad sanaak kuda sarezgjitaak kaa saakotneejaa versija, un cto to aktiivu interesi nemaniiju.. :P
to ideju gan vareetu izmantot shaada stila sheemaam - ar seklu oooc. bet ok, par sho:

1. probleema kaada: tie abi pochi vienlaikus ar Io/Uo maina arii katra pleca K, tas noziimee - bus kritiska [es teiktu - nekorekti kritiska] atkariiba no tranju parametriem.
2. shie ir LJOTI optimistiski parametri, reaali buus suudiigaaki..

ko es dariitu shadai sheemai.

1. to pochu vietaa I gjeneratorus [lai palielinatu K bez ooc];
2. Io reguletu ar R7/R8 izmianiitu kjeedi, kas vienlaikus abiem pleciem maina I caur ieejas tranjiem;
3. taisiitu AC balanseeshanu [K2 minmzeeshanai]: elektroliits+keramika 0.1 [paraleeli] - viens izvads pie gnd, otrs pie pocha viduspunkta. pocha maleejie izvadi caur R=100Kohm pie ieejas tranju emiteriem.

----------


## Jurkins

F5 shēmas "skaistums" slēpjas tajos četros tranzistoros. Ar p-n pārejas lauķiem sanāk, ka šitais standarta slēgums strādā bez papildus elementiem darba punkta iestādīšanai. Līdzko Tu ieliec bipolāro, Tev vajag šo ievilkt aktīvā režīmā. Šajā gadījumā veči to dara ar rezistoriem no emitera uz "-" vai "+". Iespējams, ka varētu pamēģināt šo rezistoru vietā strāvas avotus, tikai tad jāpamaina nomināli atgriezeniskajai saitei. Diemžēl jaudīgie lauķi par komplementāriem ir nosaucami ar lielu piespiešanos, sevišķi šie vertikālie  "irfi", tāpēc pareizi laikam būtu teikt, ka nevis augstākās harmonikas ir stipri mazākas par otro, bet otrā ir stipri lielāka par augstākajām. Īsti neiebraucu kaspicha domā par strāvas avotiem - tie potenciometri nosaka arī izejas lauķu līdzstrāvas režīmu, ko ar strāvas avotiem izdarīt, šķiet, būtu problemātiski. Katrā ziņā pēc manām domām F5 ir vērts taisīt (pats gan netaisītu tosteri  :: ) tādu, kāds viņš ir, nu, iespējams, pamēģināt izejā laterāļus, bet līdzko sāk kaut ko "mudrīt", tad tas vairs nav to vērts.

A bet tā kaspicha pamestā koncepcija ir ejoša - sen, sen atpakaļ "palīgā radioamatierim" bija gatava shēma.

----------


## kaspich

Jurikin, taa sheema ko te kaut kur iemetu, arii ir no taa 'v pomosh raidioljubitelju'.
bet tur citi suudi: ja taisa normaalu ampu ar lielu K bez kopeejaa ooc - jaataisa atseviskjs mezgls Io stabilizeeshanai [taads triviaalais kaa parastaa ampaa nesanaak] un peec buutiibas nerisinaama probleema - 2 ieejas - attieciigi, paara K atkariigas no elementu precizitaates..
par tiem straavas avotiem - jaaieprecizee - dinamiskaas slodzes. lai uz AC ir straavas avoti.

----------


## Jurkins

Uz ātro...

----------


## kaspich

nuu, jaa, der!
veel es bi:
R15;R16 papildinaatu ar RC, lai viss tas briinums nav iipashi juutiigs pret baroshanas pulsaacijaam, tb, no Ubar neatkariigs U uz E.
un R5/R6 papildinaatu ar poci, lai var plecus nobalanseet po AC. aa, un kaadu no tiem dinamiskajaam slodzeem - ar poci balanseeshanai po DC.


eu, vik tas 4 tranju maksaaja? 3000usd?
6 tranju vismaz 4500usd, ne?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu vēl jāņem vērā vērā vēl tie divi kondiķi "voļtodobavkā" -superlowESRaudioturbo1500C  ::  bez 5 štukām i neej tuvu.
R15, R16 vietā varētu strāvas avotus ielikt, bet tad jau cena uz 10 štukām vilktu...

----------


## kaspich

> Nē nu vēl jāņem vērā vērā vēl tie divi kondiķi "voļtodobavkā" -superlowESRaudioturbo1500C  bez 5 štukām i neej tuvu.
> R15, R16 vietā varētu strāvas avotus ielikt, bet tad jau cena uz 10 štukām vilktu...


 driizaak nevis vnk straavas gjen, bet vienu/simetrisku+termokompenseetu  :: 

nu, un ja veel SERVO [kaadu korektu] pieliktu - vnk ofigetj.
vo, shoreiz gan kadu integratoru dereetu, jo ooc kopejas ta nav - katram plecam sava - jaabalansee. a balanseet peec AC un DC - nav pochotno.
vopshem, piedaavaju vienoties uz 15000usd un spiezham Osscar maketeet!  :: 

p.s. kondinji - 2 ned. jaatur uzlaadeeti, tad jaaizlaadee caur 1m garu sudraba stiepli!!!!! un jaamaina ik peec 3meen!

aa, un priekshaa pielikt kaadu 797 un iedzit vinju A klasee  :: 
un nevis vnk ar pretestiibu, bet ar straavas gjeneratoru!!!! kaa Suhovs izdariija ar 157ud2  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Izvirtulis gan Tu esi, kaspich!  ::

----------


## tornislv

Aizmirsi ar zilā vaļa peņa ādu apvilktu titāna attenuatora kloķi, kam metāls iegūts no Kosmiskās Stacijas MIR stiprības ribas pēc tās nomaiņas, ar Gagarina , tfu, Lady Gaga autogrāfu un tad jau uz 100K cena pavilks.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Aizmirsi ar zilā vaļa peņa ādu apvilktu titāna attenuatora kloķi, kam metāls iegūts no Kosmiskās Stacijas MIR stiprības ribas pēc tās nomaiņas, ar Gagarina , tfu, Lady Gaga autogrāfu un tad jau uz 100K cena pavilks.


 viss, iznjemot autograafu - 100% pa teeemu  :: 
un visi vadi uzsildiiti. varbuut pat detaljas jaauzsilda..  ::

----------


## ddff

Nupat jau esam tikushi liidz vadiem, kas taadam ampam buutu jaapievieno. Te derees bezskaabeklja sudrabs ar speciaalu molekulaaro struktuuru un dziislas maiju rakstos pinusi akla indiaaniete seezhot kalna galaa pilnmeeness naktii un tad tur veel iespeera zibens... Shaadiem vadiem jaaveic regulaara profilakse- sildiishana. Pilniigi iedomaajos sho servisu un iekaartu. Taa ir taada praava kaste, kas aiznjem 3/4 galda, tur piesleedz vadu un nospiezh pogu, droshi vien iedegas arii kaada lampinja. Peec pusstundas atdodam vadu klientam ar "no Jums 20 lati, luudzu!"
Feini, ka ir taadas iekaartas un klienti. Un religija, kas saucas audiofiilija.


ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kaut kādā "lampinieku" saitā lasīju, ka "montāža jāveic ar pliku vadu, kas iegūts atpinot kādas dzīslas no tādauntāda kabeļa, pietam jālodē tā, lai strāvas virziens sanāk pretējs bultiņām uz minētā kabeļa. Virsū jāmauc tikai un vienīgi lakauduma caurulītes. PVC samaitā skaņu"   ::  .

----------


## ezis666

ez domāju, ka viss ko mauc virsū maitā skaņu, tā ka jāmontē ar pliku vadu   ::  un slaidiem liekumiem, lai elektronu plūsma nevirpuļo tajos   ::

----------


## osscar

vislabākais ko esmu manījis priekš īstiem fīliem - rezonējošie kristāli un konusi kuri jāliek uz tumbām ! Skaņa uzreiz labāka  ::   ::  nu par tumbu vadiem uz izolatoriem uz grīdas - kā vecajā elektro pravodkā ar var parēkt.
Pats šodien beidzot ieslēdzu lodāmuru pēc ilgiem laikiem - nācās pielodēt vienu smd pretestību diskrētajam ķīniešu pocim ....aukstais lodējums bija...rezultātā nekontakts un poča darbības gļuki....nācās paņemties kādu laiku kamēr atradu vainu. Tad te salasījos jūsu runas par kondiķiem un sen bija doma nomainīt čipampa ieejas wima sarkano MKS kondensatoru pret krājumā esošo 1.5uf MKP aksiālo - to arī izdarīju. Kā tas ietekmē skaņu ? nezinu, bet vismaz smalkie mērījumi testos parāda ka polipropilēns ir labāks par poliesteru maza signāla ķēdēs...Vismaz tagad to klausos - skan labi   ::  
Tad vēl kādu laiku biju iepircis lielo barokļa 30 000 uf @75V  low esr kondiķi nomaiņai traņu ampam( vienu, veicot barokļa testus savā laikā sacaurumoju - pieskrūvēju pie šasijas neizolētas un kondiķa izolācijā izrīvējās coķis acīm redzot pret skavas skrūvi un bija būkšķis un caurums tā korpusā....biku elektrolīts iztecēja...taču kondensators it kā strādāja ok ar aizlipinātu caurumu (jo šiem bija lielas pielaide -15%+ 70% - varbūt bija gadījies ar + pielaidi...) ). Tad nu to ar nomainīju. Bija vieglāk nekā biju domājis  ::  

bilde lai saprastu par tām skavām - pēc tam tās ar izoleni notinu....bet kā saka....bija jau par vēlu - 40 baksi vējā  :: 
papētīšu to Jurkina shēmu simulatorā kaut kad - redzēs kas tur sanāk!

----------


## kaspich

bet, kad Tu peeti, padod zinju.
lai nav taa/po tupomu kaa pagaajusho reizi  :: 
ja liidiis taads nenormaals spektrs araa [K20 un uz augshu] jaatiek jeegaa, kaapeec simulatoram taa sjiet, vai tas ir pamatoti, ja jaa, jaakorigjee.
un jaaskataas dazhaadas f, intermodulaacija.
taa jau nav jeega laiku teereet, vnk 1khz ieliekot..

----------


## osscar

ok, uzzīmēšu - iemetīšu bildes. Kā reiz nedaudz laiks ir šodien, vakarā uz Alūksni pēc lielās zivs jābrauc  ::

----------


## kaspich

o, super!

zini, ko vel paprovee?

paskaties, kas notiek ar augstajaam harmonikaam, ja:
R7;R8 noshuntee ar kaadiem 100pF un 330R virknee;
R2;R3 noshuntee ar kaadiem 100pF

tb, dazhaadas kombinaacijas  :: 

moska var pavarieet tos nominaalus [es taa/pa fikso nosaucu, nereekjinot].
un iemet klasisko 1khz iekshaa, 20khz, 100khz sine katraa scenaarijaa

aa, veel [sore, aizraavos], iemet kaadu +2..3db paarslodzi [0db=clip] pie taam frekvenceem.. redzees, ka iet klipos/cik maigi..

----------


## osscar

tāks, lūk 1Khz THD (apm .01% pie 1.3A miera strāvas un 2 V ieejā)


un AFR - pastiprinājums pamazs, bet ar kādiem 4,7K saitē varētu piedzīt.

Izejā liku 240/9240 jo pieejamāki man. MJE vietā BD jo MJE nebija datu bāzē. 

Paskatīšos ar tavām korekcijām tūlīt.
AFR liekas kaut kāds ne tāds  ::

----------


## osscar

ā un jurkina shēmā tranis q4 nav otrādi ? es pārzīmēju otrādi, jo kaut kā miera strāva ačgārni regulējās. kaut kā tā AFR līne ne tā iekopējās - viņa ir plakana , bet ir kritums zemajā galā + pacēlums neliels aiz 20K...
jā un pie mazākas miera strāvas THD ap 0.3...(pie 200mA)

----------


## osscar

ok, q4 bija pareizi, apmetu augšējo otrādi - THD it kā tāds pats - bet bilde pa pirmo :

----------


## osscar

klips . izskatās samērā mīksti un simetriski  ::

----------


## kaspich

iisteniiba baigi smuki! spektrs kaa lampu divtaktniekiem, clips miiksts. super!
es gan vinju dziitu A klasee tiiri, jo kopeejaas ooc ta nav.. iemet, luudzu, kas notiek, ja uzliek miera straavu.. nuu.. 4A [uz 8 ohm vajadzeetu buut praktiski A klasei]...

----------


## osscar

10 khz THD spektrs, 4 ciklu analīze. thad 0.02 vai biku mazāk 19apm. 330p paralēli RF.
bet liekas ka augstākās harmonikas parādās pie 1Khz ar tiem kondensatoriem ? 
papētīšu vēl.

----------


## kaspich

hmm. a kaapeec vinjam tas baseline tik augstu?? tur n cikli jaataisa, lai dabuutu lejaa, vai kaa?

paprovee virknee ar tiem 330p ieikt kaadu R, kaadu 1/10 ro RF  ::

----------


## osscar

jā, kaut kā tā, pats te mēģinu pēc manuāļa skatīt... nesaprotu kāpēc tas pamats samazinās pie lielākas F. jāpastudē. Bet kopumā ideja skaidra. C paralēli R1 un 2 - neko nemaina.

330p ir optimāls paralēli R - bet pa lielam izmaiņa minimāla. Vajadzētu pastiprinājumu pieregulēt uz kādi 17db - citādi bez preampa šamo klipā nedabūt - apm. 5V vajag lai būtu klips.

----------


## kaspich

> jā, kaut kā tā, pats te mēģinu pēc manuāļa skatīt... nesaprotu kāpēc tas pamats samazinās pie lielākas F. jāpastudē. Bet kopumā ideja skaidra. C paralēli R1 un 2 - neko nemaina.
> 
> 330p ir optimāls paralēli R - bet pa lielam izmaiņa minimāla. Vajadzētu pastiprinājumu pieregulēt uz kādi 17db - citādi bez preampa šamo klipā nedabūt - apm. 5V vajag lai būtu klips.


 
nu, ar lielaaku pastiprinaajumu buus lielaaks thd, tas bez variantiem.
es bi ieteiktu ieejaa opampu - A klasee iedziit, un tads izspiediis +/-12v peak, un normaali vadiis sho te..


pag, nee, r1 un r2 paraleeli nee, es domaaju - paraleeli to straavas avotu tranju baaze/emiters.
lai uz ultra augshaam nomet patiprinaajumu tur.

----------


## osscar

jā es es tos arī domāju - nr. nepareizos nosaucu. ai opampu negribas  ::  labi, šo varētu arī samest uz plates. vēl padarbošos ar simu.

----------


## kaspich

> jā es es tos arī domāju - nr. nepareizos nosaucu. ai opampu negribas  labi, šo varētu arī samest uz plates. vēl padarbošos ar simu.


 a zrja Tu esi tik noraidosh pret opampiem. ja ir 10min, uzmet acis, piem., shiem te:
AD8510
AD8597
AD8671

visas no analog.com
katrai savi knifi, bet.. esmu paspeleejies ar shiim - bez jebaakaadaam probleemaam tos 0.000X % THD var dabuut, un ja veel A klasee izeju paarsleedz.. nevar saliidzinaat 1990.gadu, kad bija viens 797 par nenormaalu ceeeenu, ar saviem gljukiem, un muusdienas. OPamps muusdienaas gluzhi nenoziimee skanjas bojaashanu.
turklaat - paskati, aka mainaas THD, ja ieejaa starp signaala avotu piesleedz Rin=10kohm, piemeeram. man ir aizdomas, ka vajadzeetu pieaugt. tas noziimee - vajag zemomigu signaala avotu..

----------


## osscar

ja palieku pie šīs shēmas, varētu likt miera strāvu ap .5 - o.6 A , tas dos kādus 10W  ala A klase ar maziem THD pie 2V (max ko mans CDP izdod). Tad bez preampa būtu baigi labi. Jo lielāku jaudu jau man nevajag, kā arī nekarsīs tik traki un nevajadzēs lielus radiatorus - sanāk ap 25W izkliede uz kanālu. Nu ja gribēsies skaļāk - var piemest preampu un pastūzis aizies B klasē - paskatījos - pie 4V ieejā - THD ap 0,2%. Nav tik traki. jāpaskatās kā ir ar opīšu modeļiem spicē...

----------


## osscar

bez tiem , kā jūs to saucat - voltdobavkas C - THD par kārtu mazāks. 0.001 pie 10 W izejā un miera strāvas 500mA. Ar konderiem - 0.02

----------


## kaspich

> bez tiem , kā jūs to saucat - voltdobavkas C - THD par kārtu mazāks. 0.001 pie 10 W izejā un miera strāvas 500mA. Ar konderiem - 0.02


 pag, Tu vnk nolikvideeji tos C, ja?
interesanti..

----------


## osscar

paeksperimentēju. Protams, jāpačeko pārējie parametri. Lai traņi neizcepas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> paeksperimentēju. Protams, jāpačeko pārējie parametri. Lai traņi neizcepas


 nee, dc parametri jau nemainaas..
iemet spektru  :: 

bet interesanti - samazinot K bez ooc, mazinaas arii kroplji..  :: 
taatad, tie voltdobavkas nestraadaa kaa plaanots [un es pat iedomaajos, kaapeec].. paskati Ic izejas tranjiem mainot signaalu - kas tur notiek. ja amps apariet ab klasee, taa voltdobavka nestraadaas pareizi  ::

----------


## osscar

var redzēt ka, līdz miera strāvai 0.6A uz abu jaudas traņu rezistoriem ir sinusoīda līdz 2V ieejā, pie 3V sāk griezt nost...

THD spektrs uz 1K , 2V ieejā, 1A apm. strāva - negribējās atkal nulli ķret ar rezistoriem  ::  bez C. 



Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.001747% simulators ir viena lieta - dabā būs citi cipari  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, thd spektrs ir vnk fntastisks..
ok, vari, luudzu, apskatiit manu prioritaaro?

ar kodjoriem, bet 4A miera straava, uz tiem pashiem 2V in.

un bez kondjoriem.

man nav zheel pasildiit maaju  ::

----------


## osscar

thd @ 1KHZ 2Vieejā, 4A uz trani.ar 1oUf C

spektrs - baigo atšķirību nemana   ::  ja nu 3H -20db.

----------


## osscar

tas pats ar coompresion off. Vismaz aprakstos raksta , ka simulējot  jāizslēdz commpression. Tā ir vēl glītāk  ::  Lai Jurkins ar savu softu nosimulē šo pašu.

----------


## kaspich

oi, ku smuki!!!!!!!!

klau, Tev bija kaut kur arii taa saakotneejaa varianta bildes? jeb biji tak licis simulatoraa? tie 2 tranji kaut ko dod?

----------


## osscar

tūdaļ pieregulēšu tādu pat variantu - tāds pats pastiprinājums un miera strāva - paskatīsimies.

----------


## osscar

nu tie paši traņi at 4A - shēmu var redzēt. tie paši 3.3k ooc, pastiprinājusm +- tāds pats






izskatās ka dod gan  ::

----------


## kaspich

vecit, es taa saprotu, ka Tu esi doljaa!  :: 

kaa to veci sauca? Pass? raksti vinjam kaut ko taadu:

bad day for You. You pay me 1 million dollaras. today.
or. tomorow will be verii verii bad day. our amplifier will beat your and it will be a big shame for You!!!
i will send bank details. 

1 million me, and 2 million dollaras to my friends [tb, man un jurkinam].


a, par teemu: a kas notiek, ja taajaa muusu versijaa aizvaac tos 5k, kas ir no ieejas kaskaades uz emiteru atkaartotaju baazeem - tb, salaizh uz iiso?

----------


## osscar

::  simulators ir simulators .

----------


## kaspich

> simulators ir simulators .


 
nu, veel jo vairaak! sac iebiedeet! jaapkopo visas labaakaas idejas - taa penju aada, aklaa vijeeja, beziolaacijas draats..  ::  
nosaukums jaaizdomaa. 
piem., no swarowski kristaalinjiem 'PreZident'

----------


## osscar

jā  ::  smukā CNC ražotā korpusā, vēlams no viena ALU kluča alja makboks   ::

----------


## arnis

Karoch izskataas, ka beidzot Elfas team ir saliedeejies un gatavs vienam exportspeejiigam produktam ar augstu pievienoto veertiibu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Karoch izskataas, ka beidzot Elfas team ir saliedeejies un gatavs vienam exportspeejiigam produktam ar augstu pievienoto veertiibu


 nu, Arnis jau straadaa ar visaadiem powersoftiem un plx, vinjah jau A klasi nav dzirdeejis :P  ::

----------


## osscar

tāds lūk pusfināla variants ar @ 1.3A it kā nav nozīmes kādā slēgumā q3/q4 - thd un spektrs praktiski identiski. Vēl vajag ieejā kādu trekno kondnsatoru + rezistoru ielikt , nezinu - izejā vajag R+L un C+R >?

----------


## tornislv

> nosaukums jaaizdomaa. 
> piem., no swarowski kristaalinjiem 'PreZident'


 MONarh

Delivering trūlī roijal sound to ze pīpl sins 1913

----------


## Jurkins

Ohooo! Man arī prieks, ka forums atdzīvojies. Patiesībā vakar tos nominālus un arī traņus sametu tā uz čuja. (Pēc tam sekoja "piebaldznieks", un Jarāns (miedziņš) atnāca)
Skatos, ka Jums tīri smuki iznācis. Vēl jau varētu paskatīties uz traņu DC režīmiem - tas ir ar strāvām.

----------


## osscar

liekas ap 100mA uz tiem BD šādā variantā - KE variantā ap 20mA. Nu ar radiatoriņu jau vajadzētu būt ok. ko tavs sims rāda uz šādiem parametriem - 2V ieejā, 1Khz ?

----------


## Jurkins

Pie 1,8 mierstrāvas 2V 1Khz

----------


## osscar

nu jā, identiski pa lielam  ::  tikai 1.9 baigi liela strāva- grūti būs ar radiatoriem...es uz kādi 06-1.2 A mērķēju. ar 1.5uf ieejā AFR ļoti smuka.

----------


## Jurkins

Ai nu man bija slinkums "regulēt", domāju, ka pie 1,2 būs ne īpaši sliktāk.
Man nepatīk (NU NEVARU PASKAIDROT KĀPĒC, BET NEPATĪK) tā ievilkšana darba punktā ar abiem rezistoriem, tāpēc:



Ku ~ 6 , Uin = 2V 1Khz

Jā, un šajā variantā, iespējams, varētu iztikt bez termorezistoriem. Q5 un Q6 piešaut pie izejnieku radiatoriem. Tikai jāpierēķina šo strāvas un R17, R18 tā, lai b-e pārejas tempeatūras koeficients nokompensētu izejas lauķus. Vot šajā lietā stiprs nejūtos.

----------


## kaspich

es varu pateikt, kaapeec Tev nepatiik, man domaat [taa R padariishana].
tas taads lauku variants - stipri atkariigs no Ubar, juutiigs pret pulsaacijaam..
Tava sleegumaa sanaak buutiski korektaak  :: 

ja izdosies dabuut atkal tot hd, kas aprobezhojas ar K2 un k3 [teoretiski], pat man vinja saaks patikt  :: 

es gan saveejo [ja izchammaashos] papildinaashu:

Io stabilzeshana. R5 un R6 koppunktu ar C=100uF//0.47//100ohm uz zemi, un caur 3k uz Io kontroles mazglu [dikti leendarbiigu];
Uo stabilizaaciju arii pielikshu, lai ar R5 [paaris % robezhaas piedzenot] var minimizet K2, nemainot Io un Uo izejaa.

----------


## Jurkins

Un te sākas izvirtības


Uin 2V, 1khz

oi, bišķi ne tās bildes bija ielikušās.
Bet laikam jānomierinās un jābeidz muļķības darīt, bija jau labi ar bipoļāriem.

----------


## kaspich

nu jau, nu jau! shitas tak katra siltas skanjas piekriteeja sapnis!  :: 
K2 kuda lielaakas par visu paareejo! un arii tas mazs - nekaads. super!

nu, vienigi , kas mani baida - reaalu tranju izkliedes..  ::  bet citaadi - Pass pat nav jaaraksta - vnk jaaizsuuta beigtas zivs galva  ::

----------


## Zigis

Jautājums par Brigiem - kādās cenās viņi tagd iet? 
Draugam piedāvāja pa 60Ls. 
Dārgi, lēti, normāli?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ļoti normāli, ja oriģināls un nav "izvarots". Iespējams, ka tagadējos laikos kāds vēlas atbrīvoties par "da jebkādu" naudiņu, bet tādu gadījumu nebūs daudz.

----------


## Didzis

Te jau daudz tika apspriests Briga jautājums un viens otrs "nolika" Brigu kā pēdejo lūzni. Tai pat laikā jebkuras mantas labumu nosaka tirgus vertība un Brigs laikam ir vienīgais krievu pastiprinatājs kuram cena turas. Tai pat RRR pastiprinātāju var nopirkt par 5-10 Ls un tad es to pirkt nekad neieteišu. Tā jau ir, ka par brigu prasa ap 50Ls  un 60Ls ir normāla cena. Protams, ka vienmēr gribas lētāk  ::  . Vienīgi jāskatās, lai nav rakāts.Paskaties uz izeas traņiem. Tur virsū jābūt datumamun tam aptuveni jāsakrīt ar ražošanas datumu. Ja tranzistori dažādi un ar jaunākiem datumiem, tad gan jādomā par pirkšanu.

----------


## osscar

Tā shēma, ko Jurkins iemeta un es nedaudz pamocīju to shēmu - baigi līdzīga šim:

http://www.mhennessy1.f9.co.uk/mf_a1/technical.htm

Tad vēl šādu ieraudzīju uz voltāžas regulētāj lmkām   ::  budžeta amps

----------


## Zigis

Man uz LM317 ausu pastiprinātājs, skan pat ļoti labi, ideja paņemta no John Broskie:
http://tubecad.com/2008/01/blog0132.htm
Paņēmu izejas pakāpi no viņa, priekšā piekabināju vienkāršāku sprieguma pastiprinātāju uz 6n23p un vel paspeju no apakšējās LM kveli nobarot.

----------


## djkasak

Esmu lietojis BARG A  klases militāro pastūzi, dievīga manta. 2 kanāli nominālā ap 80 watti. Rūpnīca kura ražoja bija bez nosaukuma tikai ar pasta indeksu padomju ( cik zinu tas liecina 100 % par to ka ražots tika kādā no "nanotek" padomju rūpnīcām.

Par pašu dzelzi runāt varu maz, bet iznu ka BRIG ir ta dzelša kopija  100% tikai nosaukumi atšķīrās un rūpnīca ( pasta indeks), detaļas vienādas.

----------


## kaspich

kas ir A klase Tavaa izpratnee??????

----------


## tornislv

auf eBay . de : TOP zustand, A+, wie neu  ::

----------


## osscar

o jā - militāristiem A klases pastūzis  ::  un ar 80w. zinu ka militāristiem ir labāku parametru detaļas, bet priekš viņiem ampu > ?  ::  brig un bark bija....

----------


## kaspich

> Esmu lietojis BARG A  klases militāro pastūzi, dievīga manta. 2 kanāli nominālā ap 80 watti. Rūpnīca kura ražoja bija bez nosaukuma tikai ar pasta indeksu padomju ( cik zinu tas liecina 100 % par to ka ražots tika kādā no "nanotek" padomju rūpnīcām.
> 
> Par pašu dzelzi runāt varu maz, bet iznu ka BRIG ir ta dzelša kopija  100% tikai nosaukumi atšķīrās un rūpnīca ( pasta indeks), detaļas vienādas.


 
a, shis slapjo sapnju autors arii citaas teemaas izceljaas  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Janis

Iedomājos padomju militārā 2x80W A klases pastiprinātāja iespējamo konstrukciju un svaru.  ::   ::  
Nebija Barkos A klases!

----------


## Vitalii

_Ir iemesls iekustināt veco tēmu par USSR ( radio_audiopagājība tēma )_ _BRIG_001

 -- beidzot piemeklēja problēma manam - uzticamajam un vecajam draugam - Brig's__-001

būs jārauj plombes nost...a ražots ta 1977 gadā ( cik tur sanāk...38 >> cienijams vecums, ja kas !!! )

Kurjozs, kas mani pārsteidza: tīkla barošanas drošinātājs izsturēja, izsita dzīvoklim automātisko drašinātāju uz 16.A
a tur jau redzēs kas un kā..._

----------


## Isegrim

> _Kurjozs, kas mani pārsteidza: tīkla barošanas drošinātājs izsturēja, izsita dzīvoklim automātisko drašinātāju uz 16.A_


 Vitālij, biku loģikas - apskati pastiprinātāja tīkla šņori un dakšu, ja vien tavā pastiprinātājā tīkla drošinātāja vietā nav nagla vai skrūve (i'bijuši gadījumi).

----------


## Vitalii

_....baac, pēc lohatrona izskatos...vai kā!
 - saprotu, uzjautrinies... ( tur 2.A drošinātājs ) dzīvs un vesels. 

pa lielām problēmam tas gabaliņos sadalās, atsaites kondiķis kad neiztur španungu, tur laikam gala pakāpē probza. 
>> ( nostrādāja aizsardzība)_

----------


## Didzis

Brigam man šitāds defekts ir bijis, kad caursit kādu no MB krievu kondensatoriem, kuri uzkārti paralēli tīkla trafa tinumiem . Visai baznīcai korķus izsita  :: .  Tā kā, varbūt ir paveicies un pati shēma nav cietusi. Es ieteiktu ieliet epoksīda sveķus plombē, iespraust tajos sērkociņu un uztaisīt autentiskas plombes kopiju. Kad salabosi, varēsi "atjaunot" visu kā no rūpnīcas.

----------


## Vitalii

_.... ja kas, laba ideja. 
-- pamēģināsu pablēņoties ar epoksīda sveķiem!
ceru, ceru ka lieli mēsli nebūs sanākuši...jo jaudas kloķis_ (_ 20-25_ )_ grādu leņkī iegriezsts un nekādu pīķu no pirmatskaņošanas iekārtas._

----------


## Isegrim

Kur jēga tādai *nevainības* saglabāšanai un atjaunošanai? Mans eksemplārs arīdzan ir no 1977. gada. Savulaik pulka lietots ballīšu apskaņošanai, tagad nīkst bezdarbībā. Lai arī tas nekad savā mūžā nav nobeidzies (paziņa, kam biju to aizlienējis, man nezinot, to pamanījās ar 2 omiem slogot; tomēr izturēja), manuprāt, tam pienācās RCA džeki un skrūvējamās skaļruņu klemmes. Tāpat svaigi ne-armēņu elektrolītkondensatori. Savai specifikai veicu izmaiņas ieeju selektorā, līmeņu diagrammā, izmetu arā 'gain' slēdzi. Tāpat tas zaudēja tīkla 'outlet' un 'austiņu' izeju. Pēdējā vietā vienīgā papildieeja ar DIN džeku no priekšas. Lampiņas vietu iņēma zaļa АЛ-102 LED (zilo toreiz vēl nebija). Tādus sīkumus kā mazas kapacitātes lielo bundžu šuntēšanai, droselītes tīkla vados un ferīta riņķi, var neminēt. Toties vieta atradās mikrotumblerim primārā tinuma pārslēgšanai uz 240 V (230 V varianta nebija). Tagad daudzkur tīklā spriegums paaugstināts. Ko nepaspēju - samainīt draņķīgo РЭС-6 pret labāku releju un piemeklēt normālu balansa 'poci'. Pēdējais, par laimi, parasti grozīts netiek. 
Kam tāds '*pure virgin*' vajadzīgs, izņemot 'Okeanpribor'a muzeju? 
P.S. Un vēl - nožēlojamā drošinātāja turētāja vietā ir militāristu ligzda ar keramisko precīzo 'fast blow'.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, nu Tu jau savu stiprekli esi pārvērtis par "pieredzējušu sievieti, bet gribas tak lietot"nevainīgu meiteni" :: 
Savs fīlings jau tajā, ka pastiprinātajs bez remonta normāli strādā kopš 1977 gada, ir. Vēsturiskā vērtība tikai pieaug. Nu jā, var gan to uzskatīt par "vecmeitu"  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tā ap 1989. gadu nebija lielākas laimes, kā deviņdesmit devītais žigulis (citam varbūt septītais). Ja man būtu muzejs, es tajā noteikti noliktu daudzas no bērnības mīļas CCCP elektroniskās, mašīnbūves, vieglās rūpniecības un Aizsardzības ministrijas paspārnē esošo P/JA ražotas elektroniskas mantiņas "mint" kondīcijā. Tomēr mūsdienās turpināt to visu lietot - kamōn, jūs ko, arī ikdienā pa ielu braukājat ar Opel Ascona B, Jetta Mk I vai Moskviču? Mazohisti.  ::

----------


## Vitalii

:: _... tikai nevajag ( lūdzu ) iedziļināties - kam, ko un kā dzīvot...saglabāt avu identitāti un par to nesatraukties ne katrs māk.
-- man -- patīk personības ar raksturu un stipru ''mugurkaulu''_
_ KO un ar KO klauīties - atstajiet to manā ziņā...pagaidām Jūtos komfortabli_. ::  ::  :: 

_un beidzot of_toic....ne pa tēmu: nesen tiku pie ekselenti labā stāvoklī_ _saglabātām JARVINEN slēpītēm_ _( kocenes ) - 80 gadi.
  visneticamākais...'' notirgoju tieši nuzejam no razōtāja.''  4996_

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka tehnikas attīstība nestāv uzvietas, bet ne vienmēr jaunais ir labākspar veco. Tie paši jaunie vinila atskaņotāji ne tuvu nestāv vecajiem. Kad man vajag pārrakstit VHS kasetes, tad arī jālieto vecie magnetafoni ar lieto šasiju, nevis pēdejie modeļi, kuriem šasija no konservu bundžu bleķiem. Ja man mājā simtgadigas ozolkoka durvis, tad diez vai tās vajag mainīt pret kartona durvīm no Deop. Tā ir ar daudzam vecām lietām. Nav jau tā, ka Brigs būtu baigais brīnums, bet savu uzdevumu tas veic. Protams, ir daudz augstākas klases pastiprinatāji, bet ir arī daudz modernu sūdu ar spīdīgām lampiņām. Ir man viens Brigs kolekcijā, bet nu zb. Pats  visu priekš sevis savedu kārtībā, bet nostāv mēnesi un pēkšņi neskan. Kā attaisu vaļā, lai defeku atrastu, tā viss šancē. Noskaitos un noliku plauktā, ja jau negrib skanēt, tad lai stāv auksts ::

----------


## tornislv

Nu bļoda, es te runāju par lietošanu, ne kolekcionēšanu. Es lietoju jaunu Marantz (ok, no 2000šo gadu pēdējiem, kur plika šasija sver pāris kg), un es saprotu, ka kolekcijā plauktā var stāvēt BRIG, bet nu nestāstiet, ka nekas labāks nav izgudrots kopš Brežņeva laikiem. Man riebtos katru reizi slēKt iekšā aparātu, nezinot, vai es šodien klausīšos muziku vai lodēšu  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Labi skan tie pastuzi no datora austinu izejas tur jau naak ara tirs un stiprs audio signals. Nav skanjas zudumu bliezh uz nebedu. Ja klausoties interneta radio caur winapu. Tur tacu ir ieprogrmammeta priekspastiprinataja limenja regulacija un ekvalaizers.

----------


## Isegrim

Tā nu ir ar tiem vintage rīkiem - detaļu novecošanās liek sevi manīt. Arī minētais satur pietiekami daudz nedrošu elementu. Tad kāds _trimmerpocis_ kontaktu pazaudē, tad relejam kontakti pagalam nooksidējas, tad pa kondiķim izkalst.

----------


## Isegrim

> Labi skan tie pastuzi no datora austinu izejas tur jau naak ara tirs un stiprs audio signals. Nav skanjas zudumu bliezh uz nebedu


 . Jaunekli, vai tev zilonis uz ausīm uzkāpis, ka draņķīgu mp3 ar zemu _bitrate_ par tīru uzskati? Pietam velns viņu zina, ko tur kurš kuro reizi _uzlādējis_ - ne ar kādu EQ neatgriezīsi atpakaļ to, kas sačakarēts. Pat lielākā daļa pēdējo gadu kompaktdisku (oriģinālo, 'kreisos' neminēsim!) skan sūdīgi. Jo kvalitatīvāks audiotrakts (skaļruņus ieskaitot), jo uzkrītošāki visi šie ciparošanas, _džiterošanas_ un kompresēšanas mēsli. Tos pat fonā klausoties var dullu galvu dabūt!

----------


## Jurkins

> ... tur jau naak ara tirs un stiprs audio signals. Nav skanjas zudumu bliezh uz nebedu.


  ::  Un man iestājās BSOD... ::  ::  ::

----------


## tornislv

<offtopic>
Labi ka BSOD, nevis BDSM 
</offtopic>

----------


## acdcpcb

Portatīvais dators Usb DAC + Brigs001 un daudz skalruņu.

----------


## Vitalii

_...satraukumam nav pamata...15 min. remonts un kārtība!
- Didža doma apstiprinājās...
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/4239-Nedaudz-no-vēstures-BRIG-001C?p=98741&viewfull=1#post98741
 = uzcepās MBT-2 kondiķis, kas piekarināts pie primārā tinuma._ 
_....dažas bildes galerijai.

un gumijas demferi transformatora paliktnim kā vakardien ielikti - ''secinājums''...militātistu gumija !!!
- kondiķam gumija izkaltusi, lūst pa gabaliņam - korche - kirdik.
_

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, par šādu kondensatoru esamību iekš 'Brig' es arī brīnījos - ja vairums detaļu bija labākas nekā Popovenes utml. širpotreba pastiprinātājos, tad šie nu bija vispār zināmi sūdi. Biežākais defekts - tie kļuva 'gari', jo izvads nebija pielodēts vai piemetināts pie klājuma, bet vienkārši ievalcēts. Manam tāds bija uzlodēts tieši uz tīkla slēdža. Apmainīju pret normālu jau pirms gadiem 30. 
Vitālij, tavā aizsardzības platē nepārprotami rēgojas vismaz viens 'armēnis'. Pie reizes likvidē to ar.

----------


## Vitalii

_ - pagaidām vēl atstāšu - pābaudiju kapacitātes stāvokli...satraukumam nav pamata ( ir vairāk nekā uzrā'dīts uz korpusa ) - ko nevarētim  sacīt par buržuju elektrolītiem.
a apakša ta aizlieta ar baltu kompoudu...šamie drīzāk uzsprāgt nekā izkalst._

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu jūs gan protat teoretizēt. Pašiem pajaukt un paskatīties kas detaļās iekšā un kāpēc tās pārstāj darboties nemaz neinteresē?
Lūk ar kompaundu aizliets "mūžīgais" armēņu kondensators:




> _- pagaidām vēl atstāšu - pābaudiju kapacitātes stāvoli...satraukumam nav pamata_


 Ko tas līdz, ja iepildītās ēzeļa čuras neizkalst. Tā kapacitāte jau būs laba līdz pēdējam brīdim kamēr izvads pāroksidēsies pušu.
"Vakar skanēja, šodien vairs neskan".  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Labak nomainit kondensatorus pret ničikoniem un rubikoniem.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu jūs gan protat teoretizēt. Pašiem pajaukt un paskatīties kas detaļās iekšā un kāpēc tās pārstāj darboties nemaz neinteresē?
> 
>  5007
> 
> ... kapacitāte jau būs laba līdz pēdējam brīdim kamēr _izvads pāroksidēsies_ pušu.


 _... no ķīmijas viedokļa...__tas nav oksidācijas process - notiek galvanisks process, līdz vara stieplīte sadalās reizinātājos.
neesam jau no mēness nokrituši - processus izprotam. 
_

----------


## Isegrim

Šiem brīnumiem alumīnija bundžās gadās mikroplaisas. Izžūst, lai cik labi būtu aizlieti. Sovjetu nabadzības laikos drošības paaugstināšanai pirms montāžas tiku krāsā/lakā mērcis. Noskatīju, ka t.s. 'tropiskajā' izpildījumā tie bija krāsoti.

----------


## Vitalii

> Šiem brīnumiem alumīnija bundžās gadās mikroplaisas...sovjetu nabadzības laikos drošības paaugstināšanai pirms montāžas krāsā/lakā mērcis. Noskatīju, ka t.s. 'tropiskajā' izpildījumā tie bija krāsoti.


 _...šo processu militāristi piekopa -_ ( _gatavās plates apstrādāja ar karstumizturošu lakas kārtu biezā slānī_ )_ ja vajadzēja kādu detaļu izlodēt no platītes...reti kad izdevās to veselu saglabāt...radioelements sadalījās_

----------


## ezis666

Tādu želejveidīgu sūdu arī lēja virsū, neko nevarēja izjaukt normāli.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu jūs gan protat teoretizēt. Pašiem pajaukt un paskatīties kas detaļās iekšā un kāpēc tās pārstāj darboties nemaz neinteresē?
> Lūk ar kompaundu aizliets "mūžīgais" armēņu kondensators:
>  5007
> 
> Ko tas līdz, ja iepildītās ēzeļa čuras neizkalst. Tā kapacitāte jau būs laba līdz pēdējam brīdim kamēr izvads pāroksidēsies pušu.
> "Vakar skanēja, šodien vairs neskan".


 
 ::  ::  :: ..._jā, jā - laikam speciāli sameklēji krājumos Armēņu kondensatoru !!!
 Pajaucu vienu no izlodētajiem: Armēņu ražojums - 1975 gads ( iespējams follijas viens klājums oksidējies no laika zoba...elektrolīts pietiekošā daudzumā, uzspiežot pat zupa tek. ) 

secinājums: acīmredzams fakts - 1975 gada ražojums , labāks pēc kvalitātes salīdzinot ar 1985 g. ražojumu...saspringts politiskais stāvoklis.
sākumā uzražo kvalitatīvu izstrādājumu, un katrs nākamais novatoriskais  ( itkā uzlabojums ) samazina preces, mezgla vai detaļas pašizmaksu - bet, gala rezumē - cieš produkta kvalitāte.

C = 50 Mkf x 25B pēc nomināla.

 IR : 683 nF, 3,134 K kiloomi. ( un ar bildes priekš ticamības )_

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, ir, protams, arī normāli. Tikai kamēr nav atjaukts vaļā, nevar zināt vai labs, vai izvads ir nogalvanizējies līdz pēdējiem atomiem un rīt jau būs pušu.
Nomērīt arī to nekādi nevar.

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, no kurienes tev milifaradi? Tas ir varen daudz.

----------


## Vitalii

> Vitālij, no kurienes tev milifaradi? Tas ir varen daudz. 5025


 _vērīgs vīrs - drukas kļūda... ja vari - atvaino ( školmeistars no manīm nesanāks  )__


  neliels eksperiments: tas pats Brig's_001 ( 1977 un 1978 ) divi gab. >> L kanāls Brig's_1 un R kanāls Brig's-2 uz 1-akustiku pāri...
brīvie kanāli šuntēti ar slodzes pretestību, balanss izgriezts max - kanālam >> L un R = kāda kopaina - tas ir jādzird  paša ausīm  un tad var ilgi pļāpāt ar kopējo skanējumu.
_

----------


## Vitalii

_topiks iesūnojis, 
  -  tiku pie jauniem krājumiem: БАРК_001 un БРИГ_001_(_ nav pirmie modeļi > jau ar izejas kaskādes pārslodzes indikāciju, БАРК'am jau mikrene - КР574УД1 iebrūķēta_ )
_nebiju domājis, Barks - tīri interesants modelis, daži traņi no gala pakāpes iznesti pie barošanas stabilizācijas blokā._

----------


## Radionavigators

VArēsi Tolmetam pārdot.

----------


## Vitalii

> VArēsi Tolmetam pārdot.


  ::  :: _...kur optimista noskaņojums pazudies, piemeklēšu  pareizo tekstu  un prom - uz ''faterlandi''._
_tā nav ''RADIOTEHNIKA'' U-101vai UKU-020...kā nekā Padomijas garadarbs_ ( _pieklājīga izpildijumā_ _ar visu_ _mundierīti...koka korpusiņu excelentā stāvoklī...žēl - nācās pašam plombes likvidēt dēļ 0,047 mkf x 630V kas uzkarināts pie tīkla slēdža_ )
_- tomē,r Bark's paliks tepat, tam jauns saimnieks uzradās!!!_

http://rw6ase.narod.ru/000/rez2/bark001r85_11.jpg

----------


## Radionavigators

Smuks  kā ziemassvētku eglīte.
Savam korpusu nedabūju,tādēļ noplēsu un mēģināšu preampu no viņa uztaisīt.
Tas phono preamps ir derīgs vai var mest laukā?

----------


## Isegrim

> Tas phono preamps ir derīgs vai var mest laukā?


 Nemet! Pievērs uzmanību pretestību tolerancēm.

----------


## Vitalii

> Savam korpusu nedabūju,tādēļ noplēsu un mēģināšu preampu no viņa uztaisīt, phono preamps ir derīgs vai var mest laukā?


 _
...nju kālab uzreiz mest laukā, saimniecībā vienmēr noder - ja vēl ar ko mēģini paeksperimentēt._
_no RRR_UP-001 priekšpastiprinātājā neslikts preamps_ - _ja kas._

----------


## Radionavigators

Preamps no Briga piešķilts.Viss darbojās un notiek.Vāks no bleķa jāizvīlē.Kasti nozāģēju mazāku citādi vietas plauktā nav.

Tagad radās ideja piedarbināt sabu no šī preampa.Varbūt ir kāda ātra un vienkārša ideja kā to izdarīt.Sabs nono bez krosovera 0,775mV. Līmeņa regulatoru varētu izejas komutatora vietā iespraust.

Kautkāšitā.....

----------


## AndrisZ

Šis jau tieši zemās frekvences nelaiž cauri!

----------


## Radionavigators

šitais jā ,vajadzētu tādu kurš laiž tikai apakšas

----------


## Isegrim

Tak paņem _opampu_ un samet vismaz 2. kārtas aktīvo filtru. Abos kanālos. Pēc tam sajauc un padod mono signālu uz _saba_ pastiprinātāju.

----------


## osscar

un vēl arī vēlams lai var sabam fāzīti paregulēt ar poci  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Tas viss būtu labi opamps un fāzīte,bet tas viss vēl jānobaro un jāuzbūvē.Man tā vairāk garīgie darbi patīk.Pasīvo vēl varētu uz ātro sacinnēt.

Kaukad gadā 85.vairākus profesilāla līneņa krosoverus.Tur visu regulēt varēja.Tagad tādu varoņdarbu vairs nepaveikt.

----------


## arnis

> Tas viss būtu labi opamps un fāzīte,
> 
> Kaukad gadā 85.vairākus profesilāla līneņa krosoverus.


 Tik profesionaala , ka HPF no LPF atsshkjirt nevari......

----------


## Radionavigators

A kas ir LPF?   

Gugles māte saka ka *Latvijas Peldēšanas federācija* (*LPF*)

----------


## Isegrim

Googles tantei ir viss, ko vajag. Arī LPF.

----------


## Radionavigators

Jā ,gudri teorijā esam.Tikai ieteikt reālu shēmu ir par sarežģītu.Nu i labi,ir jau sameklēts un piešķilts.

Ja kas,Latvijā ir ZFF nevis LPF un nevajag ..........

----------

